# HELBERG - THE NEW VINTAGE BRAND FROM H2O watch / WIN YOUR HELBERG CH1



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*UPDATE: 07.02.2013: The Pre-Order has started! 
*
PRICING during pre-order period / ESTIMATED PRODUCTION QTY:

150x STAINLESS STEEL VERSION: 
- USD 900 for customer from OUTSIDE the EU
- USD 900 + 19% VAT for customer INSIDE the EU

150x BRONZE CuSn8 VERSION: 
- USD 990 for customer from OUTSIDE the EU
- USD 990 + 19% VAT for customer INSIDE the EU

22mm SS bracelet and spherical sapphire crystal are optional items.
After availability of the HELBERG CH1 samples the reservation price will be raised by $50.
After Pre-Order the price will be raised to USD 1290 for SS version and USD 1390 for bronze version.*

Please let me introduce to you the second brand HELBERG of the H2O watch GmbH!

HELBERG* is the second brand of the *H2O watch GmbH* besides their well-known *H2O* brand. With our new *HELBERG *brand we have a clear philosophy: 
By incorporating modern construction and production into vintage watch designs we will reborn iconic watches from the past and make them superior to their original designs.

''Taking the impossible and making it possible, and making the unwearable wearable! You get the look and feel of the original watch, only updated, modernized and designed to be actually worn on your wrist.", this will be our mission!

Under the *HELBERG* brand we will develop and produce vintage dive, pilot and military watches with highest technical and aesthetical aspiration. All watches under the *HELBERG* brand name will be SWISS MADE accordingly to the SWISS laws and carry only original Swiss movements from ETA (ETA 2824 / ETA 2892A2) or the high-end movement Soprod A10. Our special materials, like bronze CuSn8 or Tungum, are produced and purchased in Germany to ensure the best material quality available in the worldwide markets.

With our first model, we are introducing the most iconic dive watch from the past. You could find an interesting article about the original watch here.

*To introduce our new brand we have started today a raffle to win one of our HELBERG CH1.*

What do you have to do to participate the raffle? Simply sign in to our newsletter and LIKE us on Facebook! 










But now let´s start with the intersting part: The first images of the HELBERG CH1:

















































































































































































































*SPECIFICATIONS / PRICING*

*MATERIALS*

- Stainless Steel Version: Case, bezel, crown and case back are made from brushed surgical stainless steel 316L
- Bronze Version: Case & bezel are made from brushed German bronze CuSn8, crown stainless steel 316L, case back titanium grade 5
- Sapphire front glass
- Gaskets made of Viton and Teflon
- Hands, dial, bezel with SuperLuminova BG W9
- Chromed or golden polished handset
- Dial with chromed or golden marker

*FEATURES*

- Original SWISS ETA 2824 movement
- Two bezel styles available / minimalistic bezel with highly polished top or dive style bezel with brushed top and sides
- Water resistant 300 atmos. / 3000 meters / 9842 ft. with double domed sapphire glass and display case back
- Water resistant 600 atmos. / 6000 meters / 19685 ft. with optional spherical sapphire glass and closed case back
- Antimagnetic: 70.000A/m.
- Inside AR coated / anti scratch sapphire crystal
- 120 positions bezel
- Stainless steel bracelet with micro adjustment optional

*DIMENSIONS*

- Bezel diameter: 41mm
- Case diameter: 42mm
- Thickness with display case back and without crystal: 16.80mm
- Thickness with closed case back and without crystal: 18.80mm
- Thickness with double domed crystal and display case back: 19.20mm
- Thickness with spherical crystal and display case back: 27.25mm
- Length: 57mm
- Thickness of the opt. spherical crystal: 15mm
- Thickness of the double domed crystal: 7mm
- Sapphire crystal diameter: 31mm
- Dial diameter: 30mm
- Space between lugs: 22mm
- Crown diameter: 9mm

*PACKAGING*

- HELBERG CH1 watch
- Leather strap with HELBERG CNC buckle
- Screw driver
- Peli-style watch box
- Warranty card

*PRICING* during pre-order period / ESTIMATED PRODUCTION QTY:

150x STAINLESS STEEL VERSION: 
- USD 900 for customer from OUTSIDE the EU
- USD 900 + 19% VAT for customer INSIDE the EU

150x BRONZE CuSn8 VERSION: 
- USD 990 for customer from OUTSIDE the EU
- USD 990 + 19% VAT for customer INSIDE the EU

22mm SS bracelet and spherical sapphire crystal are optional items.
After availability of the HELBERG CH1 samples the reservation price will be raised by $50.
After Pre-Order the price will be raised to USD 1290 for SS version and USD 1390 for bronze version.

*DELIVERY*

We are expecting the delivery of the HELBERG CH1 in Summer 2013


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Another winner Clemens! 
I'm sure to be interested....


----------



## abuemily (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks really similar to the Germano & Walter. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

6000meters bubble noggin deep!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Different brand, same H2O quality and innovation. I'm in! I'm in! The only thing I haven't decided on is which crystal I want. Congratulations Clemens.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Fantastic! 

I've been fascinated by that Rolex special since I was a kid. I remember seeing that watch in a magazine (popular mechanics or Omni or something, Granddad always had a pile laying around), and remember being mesmerized, the 'otherworldly' feeling it provoked. Every time I've seen it since I feel nostalgic. I think that connection may be part of what made me love my DSSD so much, the distant relative of that classic piece.

The idea of having a 'modern day' version of that original, too cool! Count me in!

The dial is beautiful in its simplicity and really pays respect to the original without being overtly 'retro' or silly. Not an easy thing to pull off. I'm in love with that bracelet, and that bezel! And the artist in me must say, the new Helberg 'H' logo is awesome. Well done. Some won't understand this watch, I'm sure, but for those of us who do, lucky us! 

What a cool thing. Congrats on the new model (and new Helberg venture!) Clemens, sure to be another success! I'm impressed, yet again.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Oh my, I feel like I've over slept, is it April 1 already b-)
I like the hands.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I have seen what I needed to see, I'm all in


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

INSANE! 

super duper superdome
W/R that takes you deeper then your head can handle!

I haven't added a bronze to my collection yet.....could this be the first? 

I'm still madly in love with my Kalmar's and Orca's.......Do I have to now become a H20 polygamist and love now 3 H20 models?? LOL

Danny


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

No date would be nice...really like the super dome, big crown and last but not least the brand Helberg! Don't flame me but the name H2O was enough to turn me off on your first offerings.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Interesting Article and beautiful design. I'm signed in!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I signed up but can't log in for some reason. Is anyone else having issues?


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Love that super dome!
I'm in!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Danny,

the LOGIN and SIGN UP button on top is only for me as administrator to maintain the site. Unfortunately I could not move them to another, more invisible place. 

The registration for the HELBERG newsletter is on the bottom of the website.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it's beautiful, but it has the same problem the Germano & Walter has for me, it's 57 mm L2L o| Well, not for my 7'' wrist... The super dome is.................a bit exaggerated IMO, but a regular dome is nice.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Holy Lug Length Batman!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Got it. Thx. I got confused thinking sign up was at the top which was weird when it asked for a username and password, so i though it was a discussion forum...lol

My bad.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> *DIMENSIONS*
> 
> - Case diameter: 42mm
> - Thickness with double domed crystal and display case back: 19.20mm
> ...


Too long (57mm) and too tall (19+mm) for me.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

2-3 sec was a time to decide go or not go...

I am all in, just reserved serial number 4 (thank you Clemens and thank you Cal for great tip!). 

15mm sapphire for me FOR SURE... no doubt here...
42mm diameter was THE BEST surprise for me... way to go!!! I suppose other customer should prefer 45mm or even more, but for my 7,5" wrist its plenty...


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> the LOGIN and SIGN UP button on top is only for me as administrator to maintain the site. Unfortunately I could not move them to another, more invisible place.
> 
> The registration for the HELBERG newsletter is on the bottom of the website.


Is the Helberg newsletter registration the same as the H20?
That's the only one I found on the webite at the bottom corner.


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the prototype pictures soon, great job!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You should go to the Welcome website and the newsletter registration could be found on the bottom of the page.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Deep down inside I know that one day Clemens will design something that is less than 50mm L2L, until then everything else is jealousy inducing eye candy. That said, I've always loved Rolex Deep Sea design (and the Mono case). Can't wait to see the prototypes especially that huge domed crystal.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> You should go to the Welcome website and the newsletter registration could be found on the bottom of the page.


Got it, thanks!
Couldn't find the Helberg website initially for some odd reason. I'm looking forward to seeing the pricing come pre-order date.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

57mm L2L?? I don't have a 8.5" wrist so I'm out...nice design though


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CH1's CuSn8 Bronze and The 316L Steel.... The rendering really shows how nice the glass and bezel form nicely.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Deepdive said:


> 2-3 sec was a time to decide go or not go...
> 
> I am all in, just reserved serial number 4 (thank you Clemens and thank you Cal for great tip!).
> 
> ...


You know about Lug to Lug length right? This one is 10mm longer than my very wearable 42mm Planet Ocean. Beauty of a watch though for sure.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

dnslater said:


> You know about Lug to Lug length right? This one is 10mm longer than my very wearable 42mm Planet Ocean. Beauty of a watch though for sure.


pretty much need an 8" wrist to make this not look "wonky" or "goofy" overhanging your wrist


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course we are not talking about a girly watch. That´s a really serious watch design. 

E.g. the H2O Kalmar had a L2L of 59mm and with my 7" wrist it was easily wearable. The generic 2000M diver we saw often here in the WUS have a length of 54mm (if I recall correctly), which is same as the ORCA series. 

At the end it all depends to personal preferences. 

I personally prefer large dive watches and can´t wait to get hold on the spherical sapphire glass.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Of course we are not talking about a girly watch. That´s a really serious watch design.
> 
> E.g. the H2O Kalmar had a L2L of 59mm and with my 7" wrist it was easily wearable. The generic 2000M diver we saw often here in the WUS have a length of 54mm (if I recall correctly), which is same as the ORCA series.
> 
> ...


no doubt that glass will be impressive "in the flesh"...also can't wait to see some real world pics...can't wait to see future models from this new venture of yours Clemens, you seem to setting the bar very high for others to follow


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Of course we are not talking about a girly watch. That´s a really serious watch design.
> 
> E.g. the H2O Kalmar had a L2L of 59mm and with my 7" wrist it was easily wearable. The generic 2000M diver we saw often here in the WUS have a length of 54mm (if I recall correctly), which is same as the ORCA series.
> 
> ...


my email sent to you as I will take one of each... The spherical glass looks so cool... 
Im only looking at 3 slots remaining in my box after I get the CH1's


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

Love it, hope will be a no date versión.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Too long Too Tall. The Kalmar worked because of the lug design, This is flat as a brick and looks like it would be really uncomfortable. Love the dial/hands/crystal/bezel. I can pull of 50+mm Invicta's but why 
Wish more companies would turn back the clock forget this retarded obsession with ridiculous depth ratings and make things that are more usable by more people. Sorry Clemmens love ya but gonna pass on this one. 


P.S bring some dials with C3 instead of BgW9 for us lume junkies even if its just a black dial


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it's going to be a nice homage to the Rolex Deep Sea Special, but I would need to get the Trieste to enjoy it! I doubt it would fit under my cuffs :think:


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks like another winner!!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> *To introduce our new brand we have started today a raffle to win one of our HELBERG CH1.*
> 
> What do you have to do to participate the raffle? Simply sign in to our newsletter and LIKE us on Facebook!


I have done it, now where is my watch ? :-d


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

I can handle it tall...had a Corum bubble before...but does anyone have a pic of something of comparable L2L on a 7" wrist? If this is not an appropriate request, just PM me a pic please .


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

wow Clemens where do you find the time? I am in as far as I can see. It also would depend on pricing


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

1) I absolutely love what H2O did with the aesthetics. They took a watch that was wrong and made it right. Bravo. Imagine what such talent could do with a better reference point...like a 5513!...In 40mm!...but no...

2) it seems like every new micro coming out right now is accompanied by complaints that it is too big by at least one dimension. Let me add to that. 57 lug to lug?! 
---
I recently picked up a 40mm Raven Vintage. Wow. It was like finally getting out of my baggy jeans from the 90's. Rolex was really onto something with their 40mm case. I was like Goldilocks. (I have 6.7 wrists with a slim - ie biologically normal - build). Pretty design. Size will look funny in a decade. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Love the 300 atmos.
Congrats
Robt


Sent from my favourite chair to where you are using Tapatalk


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

57mm wow


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, as you heard they might clone that Neanderthal...



lexvil said:


> 57mm wow
> View attachment 956491


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

A bold new offering! I signed up for the newsletter and liked the FB page already.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

That's amazing, I didn't know that there was a watch like that.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Those look....awesome! I need to grow larger wrists!


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

1. what is the thickness (spherical crystal + closed caseback)?

2. scew bar or spring bar?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I have noticed 57mm lug to lug distance but as Clemens said no problem there for wrists bigger than 7" IMO. I have 7.5" wrist.

And most of 44-45mm divers here has 54mm L2L... f.e. armida a4, helsond SD 45mm etc...

ultra domed 15mm crystal is essential for me, if not available - not interested at all


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We haven´t shown the buckle for the HELBERG CH1 yet, but I think it will be a quite nice one.  The HELBERG logo will be completely removed and is not just stamped or engraved!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Love this thing. Looks very cool! I'm not the biggest microbrand buyer anymore but this is pretty hot! I signed up and think its a great project.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> We haven´t shown the buckle for the HELBERG CH1 yet, but I think it will be a quite nice one.  The HELBERG logo will be completely removed and is not just stamped or engraved!


Nice buckle !
Natural rubber band ?


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

If I don't get the giveaway watch my choice will be :

- Stainless Steel Version: Case, bezel, crown and case back are made from brushed surgical stainless steel 316L
- Golden polished handset
- Dial with golden marker
- Dive style bezel with brushed top and sides
- Water resistant 300 atmos. / 3000 meters / 9842 ft. with double domed sapphire glass and display case back

But of course all this will depend of the pricing...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Staiiff,

i was thinking of the same combination for the stainless 316L steel version ...


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Staiiff,
> 
> i was thinking of the same combination for the stainless 316L steel version ...


Good taste you have ! :-!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

staiiff said:


> Good taste you have ! :-!


Same for you.. Thanks


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Beautiful!

Count me in. I have signed up for the newsletter and liked the Face Book page. |>


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Count me in. I have signed up for the newsletter and liked the Face Book page. |>


Oh I'm sure you and Lex will get free ones to take pictures of and write nice things about lol...


----------



## fireal (Mar 6, 2009)

that bubble is sick! love it


----------



## spasha (Feb 22, 2011)

fireal said:


> that bubble is sick! love it


Clemens,

Congratulaitons ! Another home run !

Count me in. I am very eagerly waiting the big day, 07/02/2013 to see the pictures, especially the bronze. Praying for the right pricing too.

Good Luck & Cheers !

|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I am curious about a pricing as well... hope it will be not a deal breaker, I have my limits....

I will go to the steel, 15mm sapphire, and probably display caseback and smooth bezel... I was thinking to get one more in bronze, but cant afford it... :/


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I assume you mean Tlex but I'm in for free stuff anytime. :-d
I would dive one of these for him but I have no interest in owning one, it's a little to far outside of my comfort range.



ChrisDeskDiver said:


> Oh I'm sure you and Lex will get free ones to take pictures of and write nice things about lol...


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

lexvil said:


> I assume you mean Tlex but I'm in for free stuff anytime. :-d
> I would dive one of these for him but I have no interest in owning one, it's a little to far outside of my comfort range.


Yes, if you thought the CREPAS Cayman was kind of big, this pretty much dwarfs it.

i think this watch would make an interesting conversation piece, maybe sitting on your desk, but it is so far outside the realm of practicality for wearing that I could not justify personally owning one.

I would like to see Helberg take a page from the CREPAS book and have this beast pressure tested to 133% of the stated water resistance. I'm guessing there is a lab somewhere with the equipment to do this, but I'd bet there aren't too many.

Good for Helberg for deciding to make this one. It is obviously a niche piece with not a lot if expectation for mass market appeal and they seem to be dedicated to making this a quality product. Maybe it will serve as a "halo" product, similar to the Rolex original, and stand as a proof point for what Helberg is capable of making.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

While I think the Cayman is way to big it is at least a great looking watch, this monstrosity would make for an interesting paper weight in my opinion, I can walk out into the yard and find a pretty rock to use as a paperweight for free.



Ryeguy said:


> Yes, if you thought the CREPAS Cayman was kind of big, this pretty much dwarfs it.
> 
> i think this watch would make an interesting conversation piece, maybe sitting on your desk, but it is so far outside the realm of practicality for wearing that I could not justify personally owning one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Damn, that crystal looks insane! I'm in. =)


----------



## Docwein (Feb 11, 2006)

While I think this is a interesting concept for a watch, and I have wanted a "Deep Sea" homage for sometime now. The bezel turns me off, I know this is not to be copy of the Rolex, but the bezel looks out of place on this watch. Naturally if I win the watch I would be happy, but I don't think I would purchase one.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

DM71 said:


> it has the same problem the Germano & Walter has for me, it's 57 mm L2L. Well, not for my 7'' wrist.


I had one of the early Pietro Germano DS homages, the nettuno, awhile ago, and it was big but I wore it, 6 1/2 inch wrist.
It was an amazing piece, wish I kept it.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/my-new-germano-walter-687614.html


----------



## bignickyp (Jun 3, 2012)

I really like it and Im pretty sure Im in as long as the price isnt insane.
I think Im going with: 
SS version with bracelet, 
Minimal bezel, Closed caseback
Massive bubble crystal
Gold hands and dial markers. 

Id love to have the Bronze version, but I dont think I can pull it off.


----------



## Reid (Aug 12, 2007)

I had wondered from the first - why this had not been done before. I think both domes are really cool...


----------



## kore (Jun 18, 2010)

what a monstrous dome....


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

If it was not for unique timepieces like this, I would not wear a watch.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Zealot said:


> Damn, that crystal looks insane! I'm in. =)


Ditto !!!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't believe this is actually being released! I've loved the original ever since I was a kid, I'm signing up for the giveaway as soon as I get home, and as long as the price is reasonable I'm waiting extremely eagerly for the preorder period and price release. Spherical crystal or bust!


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

So would that be 6 hours ahead for Feb 7th?! Lol....should be 12:30am in Europe now


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We have just opened the pre-order for the HELBERG CH1:

Here are the remaining info about the pricing and the HELBERG CH1 in bronze:

PRICING during pre-order period / ESTIMATED PRODUCTION QTY:

150x STAINLESS STEEL VERSION: 
- USD 900 for customer from OUTSIDE the EU
- USD 900 + 19% VAT for customer INSIDE the EU

150x BRONZE CuSn8 VERSION: 
- USD 990 for customer from OUTSIDE the EU
- USD 990 + 19% VAT for customer INSIDE the EU

22mm SS bracelet and spherical sapphire crystal are optional items.
After availability of the HELBERG CH1 samples the reservation price will be raised by $50.
After Pre-Order the price will be raised to USD 1290 for SS version and USD 1390 for bronze version.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you, I am really looking forward to my new, stainless, CH1 #077 

AND...... I am also really looking forward to my new, bronze, CH1 #077


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

just looked at my email, preorder open!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

*Just placed my Pre-Order.

This is how I Spec'd mine out. *
*HELBERG CH1 - PRE-ORDER RESERVATION 
*  
*- HELBERG CH1 CASE MATERIAL: Bronze CuSn8** 
 - HELBERG CH1 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Spherical/Bubble Sapphire Crystal 
 - HELBERG CH1 BEZEL DESIGN: BEZEL 2 / 60sec DIVE STYLE 
 - HELBERG CH1 DIAL / HANDSET: Black dial + golden handset/marker
 - HELBERG CH1 CASE BACK: Display case back 
- HELBERG CH1 SS 316L BRACELET (OPTIONAL): WITH OPTIONAL SS BRACELET * 


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

Clemens, On the specs it looks like the solidback is 2mm thicker than the display back. Am I interpreting that correctly? Just want to be sure as every millimeter counts!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You´re absolutely right! The closed case back is 2mm thicker compared to the display case back.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Logo on the buckle looks see through! Like the sides of the buckle....  I like it... Oh yeah I ordered the CuSn8 Bronze...
golden hands 60 bezel double domed glass and display case back... I decided to wait on stainless 316L version till I'm 100% sure I know what configuration I will order.. 

Great looking CH1 Clemens  Thanks Sir.


----------



## Backsack (Aug 3, 2012)

Cannot... resist... the... bubble!
Ordered! SS, bubble, dive bezel, gold hands, display back, SS bracelet, #011.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

JSal said:


> *Just placed my Pre-Order.
> 
> This is how I Spec'd mine out. *
> *HELBERG CH1 - PRE-ORDER RESERVATION
> ...


Great Specs.!
it's gonna look Very SWEET  :-!.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I am rethinking and may be changing all my options...

One thing I know I will be changing is from the Display Back to the Closed Back.

I inquired and Clemens told me that the display back is only rated at 3000m and the closed back is 6000m

While I know I will never dive to either of these depths I do like, and did order the Spherical Crystal so I think I want the solid case back.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

God.....I'm not sure what I want to do here........I really want to consider getting one, but really not sure what option!! To bronze or not to bronze !!! That is the question!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> God.....I'm not sure what I want to do here........I really want to consider getting one, but really not sure what option!! To bronze or not to bronze !!! That is the question!


when in doubt, buy both! go ahead, there's room in that cart


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> when in doubt, buy both! go ahead, there's room in that cart


Dave, I wish I could my friend. The thing is I'm waiting for more Orca options to be released and my budget has been drastically reduced for 2013, so impulses need to be controlled. If it were my choice I would have one of everything Clemens offers! That's how much I love the H20 brand.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

not ordered yet, but number *004 *reserved by Clemens (thank you!)

steel, minimal bezel, spherical glass (even for +300 USD without doubt), bracelet... and probably display caseback...

I will place my preorder soon 

cant wait!!!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

_*I'm in too! Went with the closed case back, and (regular) double dome...

*_HELBERG CH1 - PRE-ORDER RESERVATION 
 - HELBERG CH1 CASE MATERIAL: Stainless Steel 316L 
 - HELBERG CH1 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Double domed Sapphir.. 
 - HELBERG CH1 BEZEL DESIGN: BEZEL 2 / 60sec DIVE.. 
 - HELBERG CH1 DIAL / HANDSET: Black dial + chrom h.. 
 - HELBERG CH1 CASE BACK: Closed case back 
 - SERIAL NUMBER REQUEST / FORMAT xxx / max. 3 Serial-No. from 010-150: 011-75-111 
 - HELBERG CH1 SS 316L BRACELET (OPTIONAL): WITH OPTIONAL SS BRA..

I was looking at a Germano & Walter pretty hard before this showed up. Can't wait to get this *instead*!


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

When will $50 be added to the pre-order price?

When will pre-order end?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

sheriffd2 said:


> when in doubt, buy both! go ahead, there's room in that cart


*I knew this would happen...

I ended up ordering two...

**
HELBERG CH1 (Bronze) - PRE-ORDER RESERVATION
*
*- HELBERG CH1 CASE MATERIAL: Bronze CuSn8** 
- HELBERG CH1 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Double Domed Sapphire Crystal *
- *HELBERG CH1 BEZEL DESIGN: BEZEL 2 / 60sec DIVE STYLE* 
*- HELBERG CH1 DIAL / HANDSET: Black dial + Chrome handset/marker*
*- HELBERG CH1 CASE BACK: Display case back** 
- SERIAL = # 059 
- HELBERG CH1 SS 316L BRACELET 
*

*HELBERG CH1 (Stainless)- PRE-ORDER RESERVATION 
*
*- HELBERG CH1 CASE MATERIAL: Stainless Steel 316L** 
- HELBERG CH1 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Spherical / bubble Spherical Sapphire Crystal 
- HELBERG CH1 BEZEL DESIGN: BEZEL 1 / MINIMALISTIC STYLE
- HELBERG CH1 DIAL / HANDSET: Black dial + Golden handset/marker 
- HELBERG CH1 CASE BACK: Closed case back 
- SERIAL = # 060 
- HELBERG CH1 SS 316L BRACELET

The reason for my #060 Serial Number choice on the SS watch was because I Spec'd it out as close to the Rolex Deep Sea Special as possible.

"On January 23rd, 1960 the Rolex Deep Sea Special, an experimental mechanical wristwatch was submerged to the incredible depth of 10,916 meters, 37,800 feet on a mega-dive to the bottom of the Mariana Trench, the deepest known point on the Earth. It survived the historic dive in perfect working order"

*


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

JSal said:


> *I knew this would happen...
> 
> I ended up ordering two...*


Let us know when the intervention is


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> Let us know when the intervention is


*HELP ME !!!!





















*


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

JSal said:


> I am rethinking and may be changing all my options...
> 
> One thing I know I will be changing is from the Display Back to the Closed Back.
> 
> ...


So, does this mean the closed case back, with or without the spherical crystal will be rated at 600 BAR? Clemens can you confirm? It is kind of ambiguous on the 1st page.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH1 with closed back is rated to 6000M WR and the CH1 with display case back, which is 2mm thinner, is rated to 3000M.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

JayVeeez said:


> So, does this mean the closed case back, with or without the spherical crystal will be rated at 600 BAR? Clemens can you confirm? It is kind of ambiguous on the 1st page.


From OceanicTime...

_"The 15mm crystal plus the solid caseback will allow for a staggering 600 atmos., 6000 meters, 19685 ft. of water-resistance. Whereas the 7mm crystal combined with a Sapphire crystal caseback will allow for up to 300 atmos., 3000 meters, 9842 ft of water-resistance."

_You must have the combination of the 15mm "Spherical Bubble Crystal" with the "Closed Case Back" to get the rating of 600 atmos., 6000 meters, 19685 ft. of water-resistance.

Any other combination of say 7mm Double Domed Crystal with Closed or Display Case Back... Or 15mm Spherical Crystal with Display Case Back, will "ONLY" give you the lower 300 atmos., 3000 meters, 9842 ft of water-resistance.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

To make it clear: The crystals will both withstand the pressure of 600BAR, only the case back is limiting the max. WR. It doesn´t matter which crystal you are choosing:

Display Case Back = 3000M WR
Closed Case Back = 6000M WR


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> To make it clear: The crystals will both withstand the pressure of 600BAR, only the case back is limiting the max. WR. It doesn´t matter which crystal you are choosing:
> 
> Display Case Back = 3000M WR
> Closed Case Back = 6000M WR


Thank you for that clarification Clemens... 
The way the article in OceanicTime was written it appeared as though you had to have the Spherical Crystal & Closed Case back Combo to get the higher WR Rating.

I stand corrected...


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Phew! Thanks for the clarification!

I'll surely need the 6000M rating for my watch, lol! Next time I go swimming in a hotel pool, I know I'll be prepared!!!


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

Any thought of doing a vintage style crystal such as this?


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

crap, I have no will power 
preorder in:
SS case, bubble crystal, minimal bezel, golden handset, closed caseback, bracelet.....


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> crap, I have no will power
> preorder in:
> SS case, bubble crystal, minimal bezel, golden handset, closed caseback, bracelet.....


Me either. Don't feel bad. The gold is pretty baller too, bold choice!

My strange tastes for dive watches had me searching for a G&W right when this dropped. I like the classic case, new technology, saphire xtal, and ridiculous depth rating could not stop it. I don't think there is a watch with this type of depth rating for this price anywhere. July, hurry up!


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

JayVeeez said:


> Me either. Don't feel bad. The gold is pretty baller too, bold choice!
> 
> My strange tastes for dive watches had me searching for a G&W right when this dropped. I like the classic case, new technology, saphire xtal, and ridiculous depth rating could not stop it. I don't think there is a watch with this type of depth rating for this price anywhere. July, hurry up!


July would be nice ... Call me a realist, thinking September ... Either way it's gonna be epic on the wrist for at least a week or two lol


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

JayVeeez said:


> Me either. Don't feel bad. The gold is pretty baller too, bold choice!
> 
> My strange tastes for dive watches had me searching for a G&W right when this dropped. I like the classic case, new technology, saphire xtal, and ridiculous depth rating could not stop it. I don't think there is a watch with this type of depth rating for this price anywhere. July, hurry up!


Same here guy's, I haven't been so excited about a watch in a long time. It is an extremely cool piece. I got the same specs. Couldn't decide between stainless and bronze so I x 2 that action


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow... congrats Cal... I wish to have a budget for both!!! I will take steel with spherical glass and bracelet... but I like the bronze version the same... I am afraid I will regred to take just the steel version...


----------



## bignickyp (Jun 3, 2012)

Pre Ordered mine last night.
Bronze, Bubble crystal, Closed caseback, Minimal bezel, Gold handset and bracelet.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

bignickyp said:


> Pre Ordered mine last night.
> Bronze, Bubble crystal, Closed caseback, Minimal bezel, Gold handset and bracelet.


Interesting combo. Very nice indeed. I got two because I was having a hard time deciding between SS and Bronze, and one of my 
issues was how to Spec them out.

So I decided to Spec the SS as close to the SeaDweller Special as possible. Then make the Bronze Unique.

If I were to get a third (I'm not, I also have a L.E. Polished ORCA coming) I would Spec it out like yours.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

need to bump this up  The people at Movas (Anitqua) are creating their own Rolex DSS homage (60+mm l2l) rather stick to zee Germans at H2O - let's get these sold so I can get mine


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> need to bump this up  The people at Movas (Anitqua) are creating their own Rolex DSS homage (60+mm l2l) rather stick to zee Germans at H2O - let's get these sold so I can get mine


+1 on that...

I too will stick with German Engineering/Design with a Swiss ETA Movement... No Asian MoVas for me...


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like Clemens is watching ....Did I get 13? Thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think both concepts have similarities but also a lot of differences.

For me the main HELBERG CH1 points are:


SWISS ETA movement and maybe most important: We have SECURE supply on all ETA movements! There will be no delays for the CH1 due to shortage of ETA movements.
Turning bezel in two different style
Shorter with 57mm
Lower due to thinner display case back and lower sapphire glass
Two options on dial / handset / chromed or golden
Available in Stainless Steel or Bronze CuSn8
Swiss Made

At the end it´s always a matter of taste, price and preferrences.


----------



## Divingwatchfan (Jan 7, 2012)

Boom!

HELBERG CH1 - PRE-ORDER RESERVATION 
- HELBERG CH1 CASE MATERIAL: Stainless Steel 316L
- HELBERG CH1 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Spherical / bubble S..
- HELBERG CH1 BEZEL DESIGN: BEZEL 1 / MINIMALIST..
- HELBERG CH1 DIAL / HANDSET: Black dial + golden ..
- HELBERG CH1 CASE BACK: Closed case back
- SERIAL NUMBER REQUEST / FORMAT xxx / max. 3 Serial-No. from 010-150: 101
- HELBERG CH1 SS 316L BRACELET (OPTIONAL): WITH OPTIONAL SS BRA..

Well haven't had the SN confirmed yet.

Also not entirely sure about the handset, or in fact whether or not a SS bracelet would be cooler than say an Iso strap.... but that's all part of the fun right?


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I think both concepts have similarities but also a lot of differences.
> 
> For me the main HELBERG CH1 points are:
> 
> ...


Per the article on OceanicTime, moVas / Antiqua will also offer a version with a lug to lug of 48mm (see "..._The original watch had a lug to lug measurement of around 60+mm, which is unwearable, so a shorter version with a 48mm lug to lug will be made available._"). As I have smaller wrists (6.75 inches), this makes the 48mm lug-to-lug version quite attractive.
However, I would prefer getting an Helberg, if there was a version with a shorter lug-to-lug measurement (say up to 51-52mm). Is there any chance that H2o will make a version of the Helberg with a smaller lug-to-lug measurement in the future, for folks with smaller wrists like me?
I am Swiss and my admiration for German engineering is huge, so I'd really love to purchase one from Helberg, but that 57mm is a killer, unfortunately...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Legion681 said:


> Per the article on OceanicTime, moVas / Antiqua will also offer a version with a lug to lug of 48mm (see "..._The original watch had a lug to lug measurement of around 60+mm, which is unwearable, so a shorter version with a 48mm lug to lug will be made available._"). As I have smaller wrists (6.75 inches), this makes the 48mm lug-to-lug version quite attractive.
> However, I would prefer getting an Helberg, if there was a version with a shorter lug-to-lug measurement (say up to 51-52mm). Is there any chance that H2o will make a version of the Helberg with a smaller lug-to-lug measurement in the future, for folks with smaller wrists like me?
> I am Swiss and my admiration for German engineering is huge, so I'd really love to purchase one from Helberg, but that 57mm is a killer, unfortunately...


I´m sure we will not offer a smaller version of the CH1. There will be too important drawbacks of a smaller design:

- Impossible to keep the original shape of the DSS / The relation between diameter and length will be totally different and especially the relation between between both is the main point for me in this design
- A shorter design would have less relation to the original design of the DSS
- Reducing the length would require to DECREASE the diameter of the dial and sapphire glass by a high percentage, because otherwise you won´t be able to reduce the length while keeping the aspect ratio
- With a smaller case the spherical crystal might look "strange" / The watch might become higher than it´s diameter.

I will stick to our current design and while I also have just a 7" wrist I´m sure the watch will wear comfortably, especially because we are offering a much thinner case back which lets the CH1 sit low and flat on your wrist. The original design was 60+ mm and we reduced our design as much as possible while keeping the aspect ratio of the original watch.

The CH1 is a statement on your wrist like the original and this was our intention.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with you 200% Clemens.

I eagerly await the arrival of the two I ordered. (and my Polished Edition ORCA)

I only wish I had found out about you sooner. I would have love to have had a chance to own one of the two Kalmar Damascus L.E. watches.


P.S. Last night I sent you an email with a question about the ORCA I have on order. Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

JSal said:


> I agree with you 200% Clemens.
> 
> I eagerly await the arrival of the two I ordered. (and my Polished Edition ORCA)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comment.

The KALMAR DAMASCUS STEEL was sold out in just a few days. But just in that minute I´m preparing H2O ORCAs watches in HANDMADE *STAINLESS *DAMASCUS STEEL. This material is even more unique and several times more expensive compared to standard damascus steel. As far as I know a watch has never been made from this material so far. Similar watches I know only used industrial made Damasteel, which is not a handmade steel and way cheaper.

I will reply to your email now.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

sure
I was under the impression that the Kalmar L.E. was made from handforged Damascus Steel made by German knife maker Uwe Suhrweier.

So this new ORCA Damascus Edition is made from an even higher grade Damascus Steel than the Kalmar was ?

I have always loved the uniqueness of Handforged Damascus Steel and owned a couple of L.E. knives made from it in the past.

You never cease to amaze me. Keep up the GREAT work Clemens !!!

View attachment 972407


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You´re right! The Kalmar material was handforged steel by Mr. Suhrweier. But as the STAINLESS steel damascus material is so difficult to manufacture I had to look for another knife maker able to produce this special material. There are just a handful of knife maker in world being able to manufacture this material. In Germany I know of just one.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> You´re right! The Kalmar material was handforged steel by Mr. Suhrweier. But as the STEINLESS steel damascus material is so difficult to manufacture I had to look for another knife maker able to manufacture this special material. There is just a handful of knife maker in world being able to manufacture this material. In Germany I know just one.


Yes, it is an Ancient and LOST Art... Each one seems to have a secret recipe for the process.

The rolling and layering create such a unique and amazing look.

I tip my cap to you for your cutting edge concepts, designs, and use of raw materials !!!


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m sure we will not offer a smaller version of the CH1. There will be too important drawbacks of a smaller design:
> 
> - Impossible to keep the original shape of the DSS / The relation between diameter and length will be totally different and especially the relation between between both is the main point for me in this design
> - A shorter design would have less relation to the original design of the DSS
> ...


Thank you for the clarification. Sadly, 57mm is just way too much for my wrist size (with a 6.75 in. wrist, 57mm lug to lug means it will just stick out from each side and that's a complete no-no for me) and that's a shame because I truly love the Helberg CH1.
I will have no other choice but to get the 48mm Antiqua then...


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Agree with Clemens on 100% about keeping aspect ratio! Imposible to make it shorter than 57mm (and btw 57mm is really reasonable IMO).

When I saw moVas Antiqua spec about 48mm L2L I was thinking it is mistake and correct value is 58mm !!!
I still think it is imposible to make it shorter... I am 95% sure it will be in 58mm!!! Because if 48mm lenght and the proportions like on the pics, it must be approx 32mm diameter, what is nonsense...


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Just paid preorder, yupiii 

HELBERG CH1 - PRE-ORDER RESERVATION
Item# HELBERG CH1 - PRE-ORDER , 
HELBERG CH1 CASE MATERIAL: Stainless Steel 316L , 
HELBERG CH1 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Spherical / bubble Sapphire Crystal , 
HELBERG CH1 BEZEL DESIGN: BEZEL 1 / MINIMALISTIC STYLE , 
HELBERG CH1 DIAL / HANDSET: Black dial + chrom handset/marker , 
HELBERG CH1 CASE BACK: Display case back , 
SERIAL NUMBER REQUEST / FORMAT xxx / max. 3 Serial-No. from 010-: 004 , 
HELBERG CH1 SS 316L BRACELET (OPTIONAL): WITH OPTIONAL SS BRACELET (+USD150)

I was thinking which caseback to get, but with display back it still has great WR (yes yes, with closed it has really boooom WR). I want to have it really wearable, so I have chosen slimmer display back... 
When I made it I was not sure with the case material and was considering the bronze again and again... but finally I went to the steel, because I really want to use a bracelet...

I am still not 100% sure about color of the dial.... I went to the chromed, but I like a golden as well....


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats Deepdive :-!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanx JSal  Really cant wait... I am "afraid" it will become my best watch!!! It is regarding my tastes on 100% !!! 
Thanx Clemens for nr. 004 reservation!

and now question for Clemens and I am sure I am not alone asking (maybe first):

*Are the bezels user replaceable and can we buy them as an options?*

I have chosen steel minimal bezel, but like to get at least one more, f.e. bronze one


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The *PLAN *is that the bezels are interchangeable by customer. *This is not a confirmed feature at the moment* as we have to test the feasibility with the prototypes in our hands. I´m a fan of two-toned watches and the CH1 would be the perfect product for such exchange as the lug plate could be changed by the customer too. We connect the lug plates with two thick screws to the main case and therefore the lug plate is independent from the bracelet. A version with SS case and bronze bezel and bronze lug plates or Bronze case with SS bezel and SS lug plates with a cool vintage strap would look not too shabby. 

But again, this is not a confirmed feature at the moment, we have to check the feasibility and currently we have not decided if we want to stock additional bezels and lug plates at all.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Count me in the club! !

I realize these are all mock up CAD drawings right now but I just asked Clemens if they have extrapolated out a weight for these monsters (most CAD softwares can do this). Have not received an answer yet but really looking forward to it. That would be the weight for the 316L SS case, Spherical Dome, Solid Ti (it is Ti, correct?) case back and SS bracelet. I'm sure others would be interested in the weight of the other configs, as well.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Count me in the club! !
> 
> I realize these are all mock up CAD drawings right now but I just asked Clemens if they have extrapolated out a weight for these monsters (most CAD softwares can do this). Have not received an answer yet but really looking forward to it. That would be the weight for the 316L SS case, Spherical Dome, Solid Ti (it is Ti, correct?) case back and SS bracelet. I'm sure others would be interested in the weight of the other configs, as well.


Hmm.. actually not interested in weight... because... come ooon... its just 42mm wide watch... I suppose average or maybe little bit above average weight... comparing other 45-47mm watches...

Clemens, we are unpatiently waiting for samples, when pls?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

In the meantime we have developed two major improvements for the spherical sapphire crystal to decrease distortions while keeping its original shape and a bronze crown with SS inside, which we will have to check with our samples. 

I´m expecting the CH1 samples in the first half of April. Of course many images will be added as soon as I have that biest on my table. 

The weight is actually calculated by my engineer and I think I will get the info within today. I don´t have the exact weight in my mind, but I think it´s close to the 250g weight of the 44mm ORCA series incl. bracelet. The exact weight will be added asap.

Due to personal reasons (21 just born Greater Swiss Mountain dog puppies) my time is currently VERY limited. Answering time to threads or emails will be slow for the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanx for update Clemens... and enjoy puppies!!! All we fans understand and wish all the best to you 

Reward will be sweet 

Btw, finally someone is going to develop bronze crown... I understand it is possible because the CH1 crown is already quite large to make steel insert with screw and bronze "cover"

Hmm, interesting about the crystal... I suppose you are going to make double domed instead of just single domed. Also I think inner glass part will be not so domed, not proportionally with the huge outside domed part. For me personally doesnt matter. I like both options, single and double domed. Single domed, as on my current enzo (15mm plexi) makes beautiful distortion of the dial and that is part of the appearance too. But understand people prefer clear view instead of "game of the light" caused by thick single domed glass 

Really cant wait and I know I am not alone


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Very exciting news about the crown. One of the main reasons I've resisted bronzes up till now. Always grated seeing a different material, like it was too hard or a mistake. Single dome all the way for me thanks. Love that distortion. Probably be spending a lot longer just staring admiringly at the watch than actually trying to see what time it is anyway


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Clemens, have you thought about offering a polished case option? Full polish or combination of brushed & polish would be interesting, especially with the possibility of contrasting lug insert materials.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank for your best wishes! 

Crystal: I agree with you, distortions are also a feature for the spherical crystal besides the cool outer shape. I would like to get the best balance between both and as the inside shape is not fully parallel to its outer shape there will be distortions left to keep the specific look-through. We should get all three crystals together with our prototypes (in case the double domed spherical crystal could be manufactured at all) and will choose the best balanced option. The double domed spherical crystal might be one of the most expensive crystal in the watch world due to its height and long manufacturing time.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Clemens, as you see, the original idea of single domed spherical crystal is good enough... and cheaper  DOnt worry about distortion, guys who ordered spherical crystal know what we can expect from that brutal thick and ultra domed glass... and distortion is expected and wanted actually  But I like also your idea to make it balanced - it means double domed but not paralel.

Polished surface could be one of the coolest idea... I just hope there will be not that option available later (like orca dive) because it should be caused to buy it again 
Brushed surface is great as well anyway...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think we will not have so many case options available on the CH1 as we had for the original KALMAR series. Right now the plan is to have user exchangeable bezels and lug plates, but this is not a confirmed feature at the moment and the additional production QTY is quite low for these acc. , because most of the customers are happy with their original configuration.

The *estimated weight of the CH1*:

CH1 fully assembled SS watch case WITH dial, movement, hands, double domed crystal, display case back WITHOUT strap attached: 172 gr
CH1 fully assembled SS watch case WITH dial, movement, hands, double domed crystal, display case back WITH SS bracelet: 260 gr


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

"most of the customers are happy with their original configuration."

yes, that my case absolutelly! Maybe a bronze bezel and lug plates (because I have SS version ordered) should be nice fresh air one day, but really not necessary!

Clemens, I just hope there will be not delay or any problem with spherical glass, because that is main reason I am in! No spherical glass = deal breaker.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> "most of the customers are happy with their original configuration."
> 
> yes, that my case absolutelly! Maybe a bronze bezel and lug plates (because I have SS version ordered) should be nice fresh air one day, but really not necessary!
> 
> Clemens, I just hope there will be not delay or any problem with spherical glass, because that is main reason I am in! No spherical glass = deal breaker.


I´m personally a big fan of two tone combinations, but that´s just a matter of personal taste.

The spherical glass is of course possible and a must have for this type of watch! No doubt about that.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I too like the distortion, I find it aesthetically pleasing and it confirms the spherical crystal is as thick as possible. I also like the dense, cold feeling of crystal as well as the extra weight. I have noticed that in my collection of divers, my top three favorites have the thickest crystals.


----------



## dr creed (Jul 13, 2007)

Is possible to place a custom order ,ss case/bronze bezel and titanium case back?


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

dr creed said:


> Is possible to place a custom order ,ss case/bronze bezel and titanium case back?


Nice combo. I think Clemens has already mentioned the possibility of user changeable bezels which would do the trick


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

dr creed said:


> Is possible to place a custom order ,ss case/bronze bezel and titanium case back?


Sorry, but we could not make a custom order during pre-order. The bezels and lug plates will be available inside our shop system in case we feel it is possible to be exchanged by the customer.

Schedule: I´m expecting the HELBERG CH1 prototypes in bronze and SS to arrive in the 1st half of April. The CuSn8 bronze bars were bought in North Germany and exactly this material will be used to produce our bronze watches.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Clemens, just one opinion about bezels and lug plates... I prefer more robust construction of those (bezel, lug plates) even if no user replacement possible...
I dont feel so relaxed with "easy click" bezel system, but if is it robust enough, why not... (even rolex has that system... or new Olivier bronze).


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

A little inspiration to get the juices flowing from the Rolex Deepsea Challenge Exhibition in London - courtesy of PuristsPro website


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Good idea and a few more...

I have posted this elsewhere (on a different forum) quite some time ago and feel it is appropriate to do it here again, so, before I go off on another harangue...:

As much as I have dis-liked Rollies over the years... You can't get any lower!! I have particularly liked this one and the DSSD's (go figure). The only watch to go down to this depth and probably never to be repeated again. As a comparison - Let's see..., How many guys have ascended to the top of Mt. Everest(BTW, 8,848m) which is a HUGE human achievement? FYI: To date, there have been 1,924 successful ascents of Mount Everest (more than 1,300 different climbers). Surprised??. I have a huge appreciation for these brave individuals and believe that each deserves our recognition and praise. However, do you know how many have successfully attempted and made it to the bottom of the Challenger Deep in the Marianas Trench?*

2 (Two)!!*

*Let me repeat that, as it bears repeating...**There have only been 2 human beings (if you could see me, I'm holding up 2 fingers right now) in the entire history of the world to have completed the dive to the Challenger Deep**. **Nearly 11,000 meters (10,971m [35,994 ft] [6.82 miles] to be exact)! **16000 pounds of pressure per square inch at that depth!! **Givemea --- **W O W ! *Please think about this a moment. How many of us can say we have been to a place on earth that only one other human being has been to (confirmed & documented)?? I also believe it to be the most inhospitable place on earth.

On January 23rd, 1960 - the Rolex Deep Sea Special was strapped to Piccard's wrist and another was attached to the *outside* of the Bathyscaph Trieste. Depending on which account you like, there were only 7 or 10 of these Rolex's made with quite a few copies out there (30ish). I was lucky enough to see one in the flesh (or steel) quite some time ago. Once seen - you will never forget it! There was a 50th anniversary held for this achievement in 2010 and only Don Walsh is with us today. Jacques Piccard who passed, I believe, in 2008, was his co-pilot. What an amazing and unbelievable feat! Dr. Walsh was present as were representatives from Rolex with one of the remaining examples on display. Only a handful of others have been to only 1/10th that depth and it nearly killed them - all suffered some injury or permanent damage. Most, if not all of these, have been simulated depths also.

No-one can top this. The others were 'simulated' depths in a laboratory - for obvious reasons. This was a true feat and no simulation involved, just good old human achievement. These guys are truly my hero's and deserve a lot more recognition than they have ever gotten. I have so many photos of this and so much more history... only wish I could post it all.

Wish I could do more for these unbelievably brave gentlemen... Help me spread the word.

For your viewing pleasure, if you have never seen these before:









































































***Edit: Update: As mentioned, I wrote this some time ago and recently an extremely well-to-do director BOUGHT a ticket to do this... so, now there are 3 (three). Still..., let that number sink in...! Also, my Everest numbers are probably off, I am sure there have been more ascents since then.*

As an aside, I would also like to ask a question of Clemens. Would it be possible to place the depth rating in very nondescript lettering below the Helberg name? 3000 and 6000 meters is nothing to sneeze at and I think it would look great and inform all of this great accomplishment.

Thank you - put a fork in me, I'm done,
Robert
PS: I have secured *Helberg* CH-1 Serial #123 for my own (signifying January 23rd).


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@pjw & I Like em BIG ! !

Thank you for your great info and images. This DSS Special is THE watch with history and story behind.

I would prefer to keep the dial as simple as the original and depth ratings are applied to the case back. Additionally adding the depth rating to the dial front would require to manufacture double QTY of the dials, because the chromed or golden dial could be used in the 3000M or 6000M version. I´m sure the spherical glass will catch so much attention that it doesn´t need the WR rating on the dial. 

BTW, I hope you reserved a HELBERG CH1 and not a He.son.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> @pjw & I Like em BIG ! !
> 
> Thank you for your great info and images. This DSS Special is THE watch with history and story behind.
> 
> ...


Hallo Clemens,

First of all, I want to sincerely apologize for such a major faux paux! I have corrected it and must say I don't think I have ever committed a larger typo error!

I also understood that you would have to have separate dials for each watch depending on the caseback chosen. I guess I was hoping for a miracle!

Thanx for your response and looking forward to the next couple/few months.


----------



## Backsack (Aug 3, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Sorry, but we could not make a custom order during pre-order. The bezels and lug plates will be available inside our shop system in case we feel it is possible to be exchanged by the customer.
> 
> Schedule: I´m expecting the HELBERG CH1 prototypes in bronze and SS to arrive in the 1st half of April. The CuSn8 bronze bars were bought in North Germany and exactly this material will be used to produce our bronze watches.


I know it is only April 9th, but the anticipation is killing me. Clemens, I want, nay need, to see these prototypes!


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Mate, you're a bit early to be getting that excited. Relax and enjoy the ride..... It's Clemens, man who never sleeps (apparently) and delivers wonders 



Backsack said:


> I know it is only April 9th, but the anticipation is killing me. Clemens, I want, nay need, to see these prototypes!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Update 18.04.2013:*

The HELBERG CH1 prototypes are coming closer and closer. The dials / handsets are already finished and the case / bracelet will be finished end of this month. Let´s cross all our fingers.  Also 5 strap prototypes in different leather colors are on their way and should arrive end of the week. The watch box is the same as for the H2O ORCA series and already in stock.

After receiving the prototypes and confirmation of their design the production of the CH1 will start immediately. I would expect the delivery of the CH1 based on current information in *August 2013*.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

waitng to see pics of the proto on wrist.
if is not too long i think that i will make a preorder for a bronze one!:-d


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today we received 5 sample straps for the HELBERG CH1. For each version (SS or BRONZE) of the CH1 we will include different straps to better meet the different case colors. For the bronze version I was looking for a more vintage looking leather with a darker brown shade and the strap for the SS version should compliment the brighter material.

We will use the strap 2 for the SS version and the strap 3 for the bronze version of the CH1:









The dark brown fits perfectly to the CuSn8 bronze with some patina on it. 









I´m very happy with the decision to go for CuSn8 bronze purchased by myself in Germany. In comparison to the regular China bronze C95500 used in many watches we see now the CuSn8 bronze color is not so yellowish and has a more reddisch tone same as the bronze Panerai watches, which use exactly the same bronze composition. The result is justifying the more difficult buying and shipping process. BTW, the bar you see on the photos is used for the CH1 bezels and the watch case shown is *NOT *an Olivier!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

The straps are great but based on my experience with the Orca and the Kavlar, tend to be on the short side. Can there be an option for longer straps?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Given the 57mm L2L... they shouldn't have to be too long! I am sure that for a watch this size they will be made for an 8 - 9 inch wrist. These would probably look terrible on a 6.5" wrist!


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't think so. My wrist is around 6.5 wrist. I wear Kalmar, Pelagial and Polyphemos comfortably. All have L-to-L > 57mm. Their looks are great.

The wrist diameter is not the sole factor. But it also depends on the shape of the wrist ie flatness.

BTW, all H2O straps are too long for me. I always get custom-made straps.


----------



## Backsack (Aug 3, 2012)

Those straps look great, Clemens. It's funny, I had not even considered the possibility of these babies coming with leather. I had just assumed the options would be rubber and steel, given the renderings on the website. I have to say this is very exciting.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The color of the bronze looks perfect. I like it much more than the yellow looking watch case shown in the photo. Great choice of straps, actually I like the one on the far right equally as much as your choices.. Nice update


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

HELBERG CH1 PROTOTYPE PREVIEW: We will receive in total 8 HELBERG CH1 prototype watches (4x Stainless Steel / 4x CuSn8 Bronze) and I will send them over into the US to some friends and WUS members for a first product shooting. Renderings are good, but real images are better. 

STRAP DIMENSION: We have to find always the right balance between thick and thin wrists.  We will stick with the same strap dimensions like our KALMAR and ORCA straps as they are proven since many watches: 130/80mm, which is already a little longer than the standard 125/75mm. With leather straps it´s quite difficult to make it perfect for everybody.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Given the 57mm L2L... they shouldn't have to be too long! I am sure that for a watch this size they will be made for an 8 - 9 inch wrist. These would probably look terrible on a 6.5" wrist!


not true at all...

f.e. I have armida a5 with lenght 53mm... BUT if you wear it on the bracelet, it increase lenght to 57mm because bracelet end links just makes it longer. And the same with many watches... also famous Omega PO has the same "problem" on the bracelet. Why most of people dont realise this???

Clemens - cant wait for protos, oooh really cant wait...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

852andrew said:


> I don't think so. My wrist is around 6.5 wrist. I wear Kalmar, Pelagial and Polyphemos comfortably. All have L-to-L > 57mm. Their looks are great.
> 
> The wrist diameter is not the sole factor. But it also depends on the shape of the wrist ie flatness.
> 
> BTW, all H2O straps are too long for me. I always get custom-made straps.





Deepdive said:


> not true at all...
> 
> f.e. I have armida a5 with lenght 53mm... BUT if you wear it on the bracelet, it increase lenght to 57mm because bracelet end links just makes it longer. And the same with many watches... also famous Omega PO has the same "problem" on the bracelet. Why most of people dont realise this???
> ...


Sorry guys - my wrists are not built like these...:



Didn't mean to offend the 'smaller wristed' of the bunch.

Clemens, yer killing us..., c'mon, stop draggin' it out...


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

There is no need to feel sorry.

We all have different tastes. Sometimes big, sometimes small. Sometimes SS, sometimes bronze. There is just no absolute.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

that is cool Clemens waiting for the real pics!b-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a short update on the CH1:

1. The watch prototypes, bracelets and buckles etc. are scheduled to arrive end of next week!  I have seen already images of the bracelet and buckle and I´m sure you will like it. Especially the 22mm buckle with the look-through logo is WOOOOWWWWW!!!  The watch box is already in the house and in one week we will have some first product shots with everything together.

2. Pre-View: We will receive 4x SS and 4x bronze prototypes in different configurations. Two of them will be send to OceanicTime for a first hands-on pre-view. I´m sure we will see many images soon in the WUS too!

Bye
Clemens


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update Clemens, looking forward to the pictures, previews and the final pieces. To date, these are my most anticipated watches.

077/077


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Medusa said:


> Thanks for the update Clemens, looking forward to the pictures, previews and the final pieces. To date, these are my most anticipated watches.
> 
> 077/077


Here... Here - well said!

#123 (January 23rd - The date of that epic dive)


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Is there any pics showing the spherical crystal?

This should be interesting.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Images of all variations will be added as soon as I have received the prototypes. The following CH1 prototype configurations will be build:


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

wow Clemens there is a lot of choice as always!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Darn I need one or 2 of these, but I'm not sure i really want bronze but I don't know how it really look on steel bracelet I believe it might look strange that's what keeps me thinking.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Cant wait too!!! 

Clemens... spherical glass 2 options??? flat botom or domed??? Is it just for chosing which one to go, or new option? 

steel 004 / spherical


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Short update: The HELBERG CH 1 prototypes are finished and we should receive them within this week or beginning of the next week.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The prototypes arrived well inside our office today and over the next days and weeks a lot of images will be shown. Have a look at OceanicTime, our website and this WUS thread for updates. 

Here is a first teaser of the new HELBERG CH1 buckle on the dark-grey leather strap of the stainless steel version. The look-through logo on the buckle is at least something special.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## dspd204 (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The look-through logo on the buckle is at least something special.


Woooaoow ! |>


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice Clemens!

Are these Wire EDM'd? What about us poor slobs that ordered the optional bracelet. Didn't I see where the strap is included with pre-orders?

Thanx and looking forward to the new images.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Nice Clemens!
> 
> Are these Wire EDM'd? What about us poor slobs that ordered the optional bracelet. Didn't I see where the strap is included with pre-orders?
> 
> Thanx and looking forward to the new images.


I hope I got your question right: One leather strap incl. the HELBERG buckle is ALWAYS included.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I hope I got your question right: One leather strap incl. the HELBERG buckle is ALWAYS included.


Yes, I was merely inquiring if the machining process for the buckle was Wire EDM?

Clemens, can you give us a heads-up on what the packaging will be like? It would be nice to see something more than just the standard Pelican Case..., if you know what I mean? I'm big on the packaging! I feel it should be commensurate with the quality of the watch.

Bring on more pix!


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Just look at that! Worth getting the watch just for this detail alone. Must be a lot of time in getting these perfect. Nicest sraps in the business imo. Stunner!



H2O Watch said:


> The prototypes arrived well inside our office today and over the next days and weeks a lot of images will be shown. Have a look at OceanicTime, our website and this WUS thread for updates.
> 
> Here is a first teaser of the new HELBERG CH1 buckle on the dark-grey leather strap of the stainless steel version. The look-through logo on the buckle is at least something special.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Yes, I was merely inquiring if the machining process for the buckle was Wire EDM?
> 
> Clemens, can you give us a heads-up on what the packaging will be like? It would be nice to see something more than just the standard Pelican Case..., if you know what I mean? I'm big on the packaging! I feel it should be commensurate with the quality of the watch.
> 
> Bring on more pix!


+1
I have to agree on this!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Just playing the devil's advocate here and I really hate to even bring this up because there isn't a single backer more excited about this new watch program than myself, Clemens.

But... I see where Brand X, who is also another micro watch manufacturer, has just received 8%(!!) of their allotted order from ETA/Swatch... any chance of this happening in our situation? I sincerely hope I am seriously wrong about this!

PS: Still curious about the box/packaging you have planned.

Thanx,
Robert


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We also faced such problem in last year just 1.5 months before the launch of the H2O ORCA series. At that time 500x ETA movements were canceled to zero from one day to the other.
The movement situation is a serious problem not only for micro brands, but also for established brands out of Switzerland and/or the Swatch group.

To prevent such shortage we have teamed up with a SWISS company to ensure secure supply of original ETA 2824/2892/7750 movements. All our H2O & HELBERG watches are SWISS MADE and comply with the SWISS laws to carry the "SWISS MADE" sign on their dials. This of course sets H2O & HELBERG apart from other micro brands. 

Just to make it clear: 

- H2O & HELBERG watches are SWISS MADE
- ETA 2824 movement supply is secured


----------



## kore (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice buckle

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*W O W ... ! ! ! This is GREAT news!

*Appreciate the quick reply, as well! Now, about that packaging...


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

check out OceanicTime! .... Some spy shots are up  awesome.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> check out OceanicTime! .... Some spy shots are up  awesome.


Yeah, I saw those new pics this morning, the CH1 looks amazing. |> |>


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Let me show you the first images of the new HELBERG CH1 in stainless steel. Over the next days we will shot many more images, also disclose the CH1 in bronze and more details about the packaging etc.


























The HELBERG CH1 is probably the first watch incorporating a three gasket system:


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Now THAT'S a buckle! And triple sealed caseback, very nice!! This one is going to be a significant milestone marker on the boutique maker timeline. Talk about raising the bar! Very, very cool! Can't wait to see this one in the flesh!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Magnificent


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Not to forget the image of the CH1 with spherical crystal! Isn´t it WWWOOOOOOOWWWWW?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

WWWOOOOOOOWWWWW is right!!! Holy cow! Awesome


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

It is Wow, I am actually saying WOW at this moment.

It's so stunning; that I am stunned









Best pre-order EVER


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice, Clemens! Good work!
The Proto looks awesome!


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

I am totally satisfied now.

I am looking forward to wearing the spherical crystal CH1.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Bronze bronze I want to see the bronze!!!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

the spherical crystal is incredible!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow that is Spherical. My wrist saddle is ready. 20 years from now it will still have the Wow!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just waiting for new studio flash equipment to improve a little the quality of my photos. Hopefully it will arrive today. 

The bronze buckle is looking so damn ....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That is the nicest bronze I have seen compared to what is used by other brands. The colour is rich and golden instead of the more yellowish hue the others have.

Looks delicious actually.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The color of the CuSn8 bronze is having a slightly warmer reddish tone, compared to other bronze variations which are more into the yellow color direction. It´s the same bronze which Panerai is using for their bronze models.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

That bronze buckle is spectacular! Was worried for a while there but damn glad I went for the bronze


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CuSn8 Bronze Buckle is Perfect, looks Stunning.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Saturday the courier delivered after many days our new studio flash equipment!

Without being a professional photographer the following image was one of the first coming out today. I hope you like what you see and probably get.  The image is relatively untouched and only dust was removed. No color/contrast corrections and at least on my monitor the images shows nicely the warm, more reddish color tone of the CuSn8 bronze.

Have a look at OceanicTime on Tuesday, 03:00 AM California time, for more images to come! If you could find the OT FB LIKE button I would be glad if it gets hit!  I will of course add permanently new images here, on our HELBERG internet pages and the HELBERG FB pages.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

SWEET LORD! I made the correct decision! That thing looks wonderful. Nice pic BTW.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

100% Stunning!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Amazing. I don't say that lightly either, I am seriously impressed. WAY beyond my expectations.

Very, very, very cool.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

simply stunning!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pardon my French, but HOLY CRAP !!.......That looks freaking amazing Clemens!! The bronze colour is FABULOUS!!!!! Best bronze of all brands IMO. Makes all other bronzo's look like pee pee (read - yellow) 

IT'S BEAUTIFUL!

Really hope you offer other models in this bronze material!!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

The bronze looks great, I am so glad I waited for this to be my first bronze watch. I'm really happy that I ordered both a stainless and a bronze; one for work, one for play


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The new HELBERG CH1 BRONZE images made it to the light of earth: OceanicTime: HELBERG CH1 Bronze PROTOTYPE

Press the FB LIKE button on OT when you like it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Bronze Looks so Amazing, quite Stunning Watch, 20 years from now it will still be Wow.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

The bronze on that amazing leather is just ridiculously wonderful. This is amazing Clemens. I can only imagine the amount of hard work and skill it must have taken to achieve such a spectacularly good result. Has to be the most remarkable product from a small brand ever. Btw the Facebook pics are the exact combination I ordered. I wasn't entirely convinced I'd got it right before but I sure am now


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

F it.....I cant resist....I MUST have that watch EXACTLY as pictured on Oceanictime. It looks just wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to beautiful.

Holy Crap it's beautifully outstanding.

What colour handset should go with that?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I have to concur... it is truly stunning in bronze with the leather and buckle. Have to say I'm not a fan of it with the SS bracelet. Me..., going to the piggy bank to see if I can squeeze out a bronze to go with my SS version.

Can you tell us how many of each are remaining of the original 150 of each version?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Some HELBERG CH1 eye candy:


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Simply outstanding.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Drooling like a Dog Right Now!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Some HELBERG CH1 eye candy:


Clemens, I realize these are prototypes, but I do not see a Serial# on the caseback. Any idea what configuration there will be for this?

Oh, by the way... *U N B E L I V A B L E ! ! !* Just ordered my 1st Bronze to go with my SS version!

Now the piggy bank is officially empty... there's even an echo in it.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Good on you. Thinking hard about doing same but in reverse 


I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Clemens, I realize these are prototypes, but I do not see a Serial# on the caseback. Any idea what configuration there will be for this?
> 
> Oh, by the way... *U N B E L I V A B L E ! ! !* Just ordered my 1st Bronze to go with my SS version!
> 
> Now the piggy bank is officially empty... there's even an echo in it.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Clemens
One tiny suggestion - can the brush finish on the insert lugs be done at 90 degrees to that shown on the prototype? To me it would flow better with the direction of the grain on the body. This is so anal I'm almost reluctant to ask  
I'm blaming this forum, dammit


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

Man, I've bought a lot of boutique watches in my time, but I am most excited about this one. 

Clemens, I just have a question and request. 

Can the strap be attached directly to the lugs rather than the current configuration with what looks like lug adapters for the bracelet? I feel the watch would look more balanced and nicer with the normal strap attachment configuration.

Also, for the bezel option without diver markings, is there an option for brushed finish rather than the mirror polish? I feel the brushed finish might lend better to the overall feel of the watch.

Can't wait for the final product!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Clemen
I want to know if there are any pic with the bronze and SS bracelet? I'm curious how that combo will look like.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Perfect, beautiful, I love everything about it from crystal to case back, from lugs to buckle.

I am impressed with your design of the lug blocks, one of the watches most unique, important and noticeable features.

The slight curve to match the case and the direction of the grain is aesthetically pleasing and an improvement over the original DSS.

Also, I like how the lug blocks are retained when the leather strap is being used. 

I like every detail exactly as it is and could not be more pleased.

077/077


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

samdwich said:


> Hi Clemen
> I want to know if there are any pic with the bronze and SS bracelet? I'm curious how that combo will look like.


Personally, I don't understand how anyone can seriously put a SS bracelet on a bronze watch head.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> Personally, I don't understand how anyone can seriously put a SS bracelet on a bronze watch head.


Hahahaha I thought the same! But the renders in the web show it that way so the curiosity grew that I might be wrong and it possibly look good.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

samdwich said:


> Hahahaha I thought the same! But the renders in the web show it that way so the curiosity grew that I might be wrong and it possibly look good.


I felt the same, like Helberg trying to convince us there's nothing odd about SS bracelet with bronze watch head. Maybe I could get used to it, doubtful in the immediate future.;-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

pjw said:


> Hi Clemens
> One tiny suggestion - can the brush finish on the insert lugs be done at 90 degrees to that shown on the prototype? To me it would flow better with the direction of the grain on the body. This is so anal I'm almost reluctant to ask
> I'm blaming this forum, dammit
> 
> View attachment 1109643


I had the same question in my mind two months ago. I went for the brushing shown in the images, because I wanted to have a relation between the attached bracelet and the lug plates. The brushing of the plates and the bracelet are into the same direction! If the brushing on top of the lug plates would be zurned by 90 degrees this would result into three different brushing directions when looking tothe top of the watch. I didn´t like that and that´s why it´s this way. 



tsaojam said:


> Can the strap be attached directly to the lugs rather than the current configuration with what looks like lug adapters for the bracelet? I feel the watch would look more balanced and nicer with the normal strap attachment configuration.
> 
> Also, for the bezel option without diver markings, is there an option for brushed finish rather than the mirror polish? I feel the brushed finish might lend better to the overall feel of the watch.
> 
> Can't wait for the final product!


The lug plates could be fully removed as they are screwed with thick hex screws to the case. So wearing the leather strap or bracelet withOUT the plate would be possible. The advantage of our construction is that the straps are connected to the case and NOT the lug plate. 

The minimalistic bezel is always mirror-polished, but the dive bezel is brushed as you also request! 



samdwich said:


> Hi Clemens
> I want to know if there are any pic with the bronze and SS bracelet? I'm curious how that combo will look like.


There will be many new images made over the next days and weeks. Photo sessions like these are consuming alsways a lot of time and unfortunately my day has just 24 hours. 

Of course I´m also curious to see how the bracelet will perform on the CH1 in bronze. Images will follow.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> There will be many new images made over the next days and weeks. Photo sessions like these are consuming alsways a lot of time and unfortunately my day has just 24 hours.
> 
> Of course I´m also curious to see how the bracelet will perform on the CH1 in bronze. Images will follow.


Clemens - great looking new photos. I completely agree, photo sessions can be _very_ time consuming.

Looking forward to your new pics.


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Clemens 
Could i know when will the pre order close? I am so lost about which configs to get as all of them are just awesome.... need some time to think it over


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Haven´t fixed the deadline yet.


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

i guess this is it
HELBERG CH1 - PRE-ORDER RESERVATION ​ - HELBERG CH1 CASE MATERIAL: Bronze CuSn8​ - HELBERG CH1 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Double domed Sapphir..​ - HELBERG CH1 BEZEL DESIGN: BEZEL 2 / 60sec DIVE..​ - HELBERG CH1 DIAL / HANDSET: Black dial + golden ..​ - HELBERG CH1 CASE BACK: Display case back​ - SERIAL NUMBER REQUEST / FORMAT xxx / max. 3 Serial-No. from 010-150: 018​ - HELBERG CH1 SS 316L BRACELET (OPTIONAL): WITHOUT OPTIONAL SS ..

It should be as awesome as my Kalmar :-d
Great Job Clemens|>

BTW when would we know if our serial number request is confirm


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will confirm the serial numbers with the final invoice. The early customers should have gotten their serials, but now the list of free serials is getting short. Always give me three serials to choose between.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Fellow Singaporean,

I'm not alone after all ! We can have a mini gathering of Helbergs soon ! So have you guys made it on the list ? I just got on board and Danke Clement !


roylex said:


> i guess this is it
> HELBERG CH1 - PRE-ORDER RESERVATION ​ - HELBERG CH1 CASE MATERIAL: Bronze CuSn8​ - HELBERG CH1 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Double domed Sapphir..​ - HELBERG CH1 BEZEL DESIGN: BEZEL 2 / 60sec DIVE..​ - HELBERG CH1 DIAL / HANDSET: Black dial + golden ..​ - HELBERG CH1 CASE BACK: Display case back​ - SERIAL NUMBER REQUEST / FORMAT xxx / max. 3 Serial-No. from 010-150: 018​ - HELBERG CH1 SS 316L BRACELET (OPTIONAL): WITHOUT OPTIONAL SS ..
> 
> It should be as awesome as my Kalmar :-d
> ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

New images of the HELBERG CH1 with the double domed crystal are done and will be released soooonnnn on OT.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> New images of the HELBERG CH1 with the double domed crystal are done and will be released soooonnnn on OT.


Fantastic


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Let´s add the HELBERG CH1 SS with the double domed sapphire crystal. I will try to make some wristshots over the weekend too.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Let´s add the HELBERG CH1 SS with the double domed sapphire crystal. I will try to make some wristshots over the weekend too.


Wrist shots, that's great.
Please mention the wrist size.
I like your watch but I am concerned about the lug to lug length and wrist shots could maybe make my decision.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man o Man the SS looks just as outstanding as the bronzo. When you take pics, do some side by side with both bronze bubble dome and ss on dd sapphire


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks Stunning.. Great Combination.


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey there Kermit nice to know a fellow Sg also into diver watches. Have been a fan of clemen since his launch of kalmar hehe


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Haven´t had much time for wristshots in the last weeks, but there was a short moment when the weather was slightly better than strong rain:

HELBERG CH1 with double domed sapphire / my wristsize is approx. 7" or 18cm


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

My goodness. The stainless looks amazing, and the bracelet looks like its married to the case. Wow. The bracelet looks so good, it made me just think if I made the correct decision going with the bronze. Thanks for the shot.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks Great!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Perfect, beautiful watch


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> Images of all variations will be added as soon as I have received the prototypes. The following CH1 prototype configurations will be build:
> 
> View attachment 1081026


Clemens,

Hello there. Just curious, but does the above post mean the double domed crystal order will come only w/ a display back. I ask because I ordered the double domed crystal with a closed back. In general it doesn't look like the original configuration I had (below) will be available.

*HELBERG CH1 - PRE-ORDER RESERVATION 
 - HELBERG CH1 CASE MATERIAL: Stainless Steel 316L 
 - HELBERG CH1 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Double domed Sapphir.. 
 - HELBERG CH1 BEZEL DESIGN: BEZEL 2 / 60sec DIVE.. 
 - HELBERG CH1 DIAL / HANDSET: Black dial + chrom h.. 
 - HELBERG CH1 CASE BACK: Closed case back 
 - SERIAL NUMBER REQUEST / FORMAT xxx / max. 3 Serial-No. from 010-150: 011-75-111 
 - HELBERG CH1 SS 316L BRACELET (OPTIONAL): WITH OPTIONAL SS BRA.. *

Can you let me know either way on the configuration?

Thanks very much.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@ JayVeeez: We planned to receive 8 prototypes and at the end we received 4 prototype watches in different configurations. The prototype configurations are only reflecting my own taste how I personally would have configured my watches. 

There is no limitation in your choices: You could choose independently the crystal (double domed or spherical crystal) and also independently the case back (display case back or closed case back). The case back is limiting the possible WR (6000M closed case back / 3000M display case back). 

And to answer your question: Yes, your configuration is absolutely possible!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful watch Clemens. How easily is the bracelet removed and reatttached to the case? Is the end link that goes underneath the hooded lug slightly narrower than 22mm?


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> @ JayVeeez: We planned to receive 8 prototypes and at the end we received 4 prototype watches in different configurations. The prototype configurations are only reflecting my own taste how I personally would have configured my watches.
> 
> There is no limitation in your choices: You could choose independently the crystal (double domed or spherical crystal) and also independently the case back (display case back or closed case back). The case back is limiting the possible WR (6000M closed case back / 3000M display case back).
> 
> And to answer your question: Yes, your configuration is absolutely possible!


Cool. I must have misunderstood the post about configurations.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Good one,wanna see it in flesh!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Has the pore-order begun, or do you wait till July 2nd?


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

that's a lot of watch


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

laughinggull said:


> Has the pore-order begun, or do you wait till July 2nd?


Liz, you had me worried there. I knew I had preordered this. Had to go thru emails to confirm and indeed I have. Is this a new batch for pre- order??


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Signed up and liked if not too late for raffle.


----------



## Backsack (Aug 3, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


> Liz, you had me worried there. I knew I had preordered this. Had to go thru emails to confirm and indeed I have. Is this a new batch for pre- order??


I think she was confused by the European date convention - 7/2/13 for February 7, 2013, rather than 2/7/13, as we 'Muricans would write it.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

laughinggull said:


> Has the pore-order begun, or do you wait till July 2nd?


Yes, the pre-order started already in February. But you´re not too late. 



rajenmaniar said:


> Liz, you had me worried there. I knew I had preordered this. Had to go thru emails to confirm and indeed I have. Is this a new batch for pre- order??


 Rajen, you even ordered both, the SS and bronze CH1!



ky70 said:


> Beautiful watch Clemens. How easily is the bracelet removed and reatttached to the case? Is the end link that goes underneath the hooded lug slightly narrower than 22mm?


The end link of the bracelet is going right under the cover plate and is connected with spring bar. I think that´s the standard connection and only a screw driver is required to change the bracelet.


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

hey clemens any wrist shot with the bronze double domed and marked bezel


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Backsack said:


> I think she was confused by the European date convention - 7/2/13 for February 7, 2013, rather than 2/7/13, as we 'Muricans would write it.


You are right !
I WAS confused!
Well. I'd better jump in and soon!
Any projected month for delivery?

"Summer" 2013....we are in it NOW! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrreese (Jun 25, 2013)

I never thought I would find myself pre-ordering a watch but here we have something special.

Pre-ordered the Bronze Bubble. The photos look amazing.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

laughinggull said:


> "Summer" 2013....we are in it NOW!


Yes, we are... 108°F here so far!

D'ya think it will hold up under these temps...? I'm worried about the sweating (itsa BEAST!)!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

What's the deadline on preorders?


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> HELBERG CH1 with double domed sapphire / my wristsize is approx. 7" or 18cm


Seems like a gold handset n markers for the CH1 on clemen's wrist . Did i c correctly ? Gold 9mm crown seems like Big tuner ! Simply love it ! Clemens, is this crown triplock like e a Rolex style ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The deadline for the HELBERG CH1 will end LATEST a few days before the pre-order watches will be shipped. Currently I think the pre-order watches are to be shipped End Agust / Beg September.

Yes, the crown has three gaskets and also the case back will have three gaskets too!  The three black case back gaskets will be changed to green Viton gaskets for the production models.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

A little bump, this was sitting on the 3rd page... are you kidding me?

Any news?


----------



## badern (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome watch! 
Just a thought - can we order extra bezel eg ss bezel when buying a bronze CH1? Or vice versa? 
Thanks!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

badern said:


> Awesome watch!
> Just a thought - can we order extra bezel eg ss bezel when buying a bronze CH1? Or vice versa?
> Thanks!


Hmmm, would also be nice to order the ss polished minimalist bezel as a change up to the detailed brushed bezel. But I don't know how easy it is to switch bezels on this watch.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The bezel of the CH1 could be changed with the stanard knife blade trick. I have ordered a small amount of additional bezels AND also from the lug plates, which could be changed easily as they are fixed with hex screws.  I´m personally a fan of two-tone watches and think that the bronze with the SS bezel and SS lug plates would look perfect on the SS bracelet and vice versa. The additional SS and bronze bezels / lug plates will be included into the shop after the CH1 sales start.

*Important notice: We will close our office from 18.07 - 04.08.2013!* Your emails and calls could not be answered during that period!

After our return beginning August expect a *firework* of new products for our H2O and Helberg product lineup.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> ...After our return beginning August expect a *firework* of new products for our H2O and Helberg product lineup.


That's what we like to hear!!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Is it August 4th yet...???


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

The prototype pics sealed the deal for me! 
I finally pulled the trigger on a bronze CH1, (minimalistic bezel, spherical glass, golden dial/handset and display case back).
can't wait!


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi, does anybody definitively know what material the case backs for the bronze CH1 will be made from?
The first page of this thread and OT state it's made from titanium but the Helberg website states stainless steel.
I'd just like to know what I'll be getting.
Thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The closed and display case backs of the CH1 are made from SS. This is reducing the material count to only 2 and enables to exchange for example case backs when you have bought both the SS and bronze version. Also the SS bracelet will fit way better to the SS case backs, because titanium would have a different color tone compared to SS.


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for clearing up my case back question.
You've mentioned that there will be some additional bezels and lug plates for sale in the "shop" once sales for the CH1 start. Will there also be an opportunity to purchase additional case backs and crystals?
Thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

At least bezels and lug plates will be available. Not sure about crystal and case back as a change might affect water tightness. Probably in our office.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Had never even heard of H2o watches before I got reading this, in a Starbucks waiting for the kids to finish their drinks. By the time I had read about it and discovered the Helberg CH1, I found myself ordering a Bronze, in the following configuration:
HELBERG CH1 CASE MATERIAL: Bronze CuSn8 
- HELBERG CH1 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Spherical / bubble S.. 
- HELBERG CH1 BEZEL DESIGN: BEZEL 2 / 60sec DIVE.. 
- HELBERG CH1 DIAL / HANDSET: Black dial + chrom h.. 
- HELBERG CH1 CASE BACK: Display case back 
- SERIAL NUMBER REQUEST / FORMAT xxx / max. 3 Serial-No. from 010-150: 068 

It was the pics released on the Oceanic time site that tipped me over the edge. The computer pics and even the SS wrist shots didnt do it for me but when I saw it on the leather band, I knew I just had to have it. So deposit paid and eagerly awaiting the delivery. Just noticed it is slated for September, which seems like a lifetime away, but nothing compared to the guys that ordered it when it was 1st announced, I think I would have had a coronary every time that delivery was pushed back.

Since I started reading this forum, I now have bought a Seiko SK007 (delivered and loving it) a Seiko SK011 (delivered and loving it), a Helson Sharkmaster 1000 (delivered & loving it), A Steinhart "Nav B-Chrono II Black DLC" (ordered last Monday still waiting for it to be sent), and an Okeada final edition (bought on impulse at a local AD) and now the Helberg CH1. I hadnt heard of any of these brands (obviously except the Seiko which I probably would never have bought otherwise) until reading this forum and have found myself really drawn to the "micro" brands. So I have to thank you all for leading me down this path. Not sure my wife would agree but having this little lot is so much more preferable than buying a used $5000 Rolex GMT which is what I was thinking of doing when I started reading the forum. I know I would have gotten bored looking at just the one watch when these 6 will keep me interested for much longer.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH1 is on schedule for End of September/ Early October delivery and in the meantime we are working on non-dive chronos.

The HELBERG CH2 was thrown into the pressure chamber end of last week and certified to 500WR / 50 bar. As H2O and HELBERG will always conservatively rate the WR of their watches, we have decided to rate the HELBERG CH2 to 300M / 30 bar.

Here are the main specs of our first chrono:

ETA 7750 movement
2 dials: black & *WHITE FULL LUMED DIAL*!!! 
2 handset: chromed & black 
47mm diameter
26mm lug width
SWISS MADE

HELBERG CH2 CASE BACK:









HELBERG CH2 500M/50BAR WR TEST


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Just in case it slipped your mind, my birthday in September 28th. ;-)

I can't wait to lay my eyes on that CH1. That caseback looks sweet.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Javon, how could I forget that!!! 

Last week we received the first sample of our new CORDURA strap. Cordura is a very robust material and is currently used for example as strap material for the Omega Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon 2013. The design shown below will be not produced and was only used to create the first sample strap.  The final design will have the typical H2O double lined stitching on the left side and cross stitching on the right side with black yarn.

This strap looks great on the HELBERG CH1 and I hope to find some time soon for a wristshot.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

To be honest I wasn't a fan of this strap when you first mentioned it. But it looks really nice. It will provide a nice contrast on either the stainless or bronze cases.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That strap looks pretty dam snazzy. Very canvass like.

I can see that in burgundy/red against a bronze case


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today in the garden: No clouds, no rain, no wind storm as usual in North Germany. Just sun and good weather. Perfect for some quick shots.

One HELBERG CH1 will be send tomorrow into the US for some more professional photos. I believe you could guess to whom it will be send. ;-)


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Good gracious man! That is loveley. The case and bezel look amazing. WOW! Great job.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Stunning, absolutely stunning!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> ...One HELBERG CH1 will be send tomorrow into the US for some more professional photos. I believe you could guess to whom it will be send. ;-)


Awesome!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, that looks stunning. Fantastic work Clemens!


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

The CH2 Case back looks awesome! Great job Clemens!


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

The bronze and ss CH1 look really good! I feel like pulling trigger on the bronze watch...


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Fresh off the plane from Germany, the Helberg CH1 prototype (stainless steel) showed up at my door!! And let me tell you all, it is a sight to behold. 

I've finally just had to accept that no matter how beautiful the photography, the reality is nothing replaces seeing a watch 'in hand'. For those of you still on the fence, get off! This is the real deal folks! For those of you you already biting at the bit to get yours, I'm afraid I can't make your wait any less painful, I assure you it is all you're hoping for and more, BETTER than expected (and frankly I expected a lot). 

I'll get some pictures soon, but rest assured, this one is not going to disappoint. Once again, Clemens has raised the bar


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

:-|:-|:-| Man! I just knew that you had a full photo spread in here. Take that thing off your wrists and get to snapping you lucky bugger! 

o| Hurry up and end August. Septemeber too while you're at it.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Fresh off the plane from Germany, the Helberg CH1 prototype (stainless steel) showed up at my door!! And let me tell you all, it is a sight to behold.
> 
> I've finally just had to accept that no matter how beautiful the photography, the reality is nothing replaces seeing a watch 'in hand'. For those of you still on the fence, get off! This is the real deal folks! For those of you you already biting at the bit to get yours, I'm afraid I can't make your wait any less painful, I assure you it is all you're hoping for and more, BETTER than expected (and frankly I expected a lot).
> 
> I'll get some pictures soon, but rest assured, this one is not going to disappoint. Once again, Clemens has raised the bar


Come on Dave, it's been 12 hrs since you got the watch....you're slackin bud! I thought the pics would be up already.....LOL :-d


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Vote for the HELBERG CH1 and win a watch with the WATCHTIME raffle. *

This year we have for the first time the chance to participate with the HELBERG CH1 the vote to the best dive watch 2013 in a German watch magazine. For us as micro brand it was even a success to be choosen as an option, but* I would be VERY, VERY glad if the HELBERG CH1 would make it to the first place in the <1000 Euro group*!

LINK TO VOTE PAGE!!!










Even the pages are in German language it´s quite simple to participate the raffle: 1. Vote for the HELBERG CH1 2. Press "Nächste Kategorie" 3. Coose another watch to vote 4. Press "Nächste Kategorie" and so on. To participate also the raffle you have to type in your name, address etc. and select the two squares before you press "...am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen" button.

BTW, voting once a day would greatly raise our chances!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Vote for the HELBERG CH1 and win a watch with the WATCHTIME raffle. *

Gemacht!! 
Viel Glück Clemens


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Is the dial a 30 mm ? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Is the dial a 30 mm ?


You´re estimation is 100% correct.  30mm dial diameter / 31mm crystal diameter


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Lol did I win a watch =) I love this model it will be a instant classic 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> Had never even heard of H2o watches before I got reading this, in a Starbucks waiting for the kids to finish their drinks. By the time I had read about it and discovered the Helberg CH1, I found myself ordering a Bronze, in the following configuration:
> HELBERG CH1 CASE MATERIAL: Bronze CuSn8
> - HELBERG CH1 SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL: Spherical / bubble S..
> - HELBERG CH1 BEZEL DESIGN: BEZEL 2 / 60sec DIVE..
> ...


my exact order, except I didn't go for the spherical glass (and of course a different serial number).

but now it feels like I've been waiting a long time. i'm not a patient man, dammit )


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Clement, wonder if a complete bronze CH1 or a complete Super Dome SS CH1 going to unveil in a few days time ?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Bring on those wonderful pics.



sheriffd2 said:


> Fresh off the plane from Germany, the Helberg CH1 prototype (stainless steel) showed up at my door!! And let me tell you all, it is a sight to behold.
> 
> I've finally just had to accept that no matter how beautiful the photography, the reality is nothing replaces seeing a watch 'in hand'. For those of you still on the fence, get off! This is the real deal folks! For those of you you already biting at the bit to get yours, I'm afraid I can't make your wait any less painful, I assure you it is all you're hoping for and more, BETTER than expected (and frankly I expected a lot).
> 
> I'll get some pictures soon, but rest assured, this one is not going to disappoint. Once again, Clemens has raised the bar


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

I just placed the order of a stainless steel with minimalist bezel ch1. i think my wife going to kill me when the credit card bill arrived..


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

oring said:


> I just placed the order of a stainless steel with minimalist bezel ch1. i think my wife going to kill me when the credit card bill arrived..


Congrats but please make arrangements to have your watch sent to someone in case your wife eliminates you. I volunteer to receive the watch


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

ky70 said:


> Congrats but please make arrangements to have your watch sent to someone in case your wife eliminates you. I volunteer to receive the watch


Ok, You will be the first on the list. ;-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I would like to give you a short update about the status of the HELBERG CH1:

All HELBERG CH1 parts are scheduled to be finished within September. The most critical part as you know, the ETA 2824 movements, are scheduled by ETA to arrive in the calendar week 41/42. The shipment of the CH1 is expected earliest mid of October. 

We will ship all CH1 with FEDEX Express without exception and send the tracking number by email.

FYI: I will be on a business trip from 03.09-10.09.13. During that time I will not be able to answer you emails. After my return I will try to catch up with your emails asap.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey all, here ya go, these outta whet your appetites some 

As you can plainly see, this one is a true stunner! Whether it be the design as a whole, or any of so many individual incredibly well executed details, this is just one hell of a piece. The muscular crown. The impeccably finished brushing and polishing. The visually seamless curve transition between bezel and crystal. The bold and purposeful, yet simultaneously rich and elegant applied indices. The fine finishing details of the date window, handset and branding. Just - Awesome.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Very nice. I'm so ready for my CH1. These look great Sheriff.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is one hell of a nice watch, clean fresh and crisp looking. I have preordered same but with spherical glass, can't wait. thanks for the pics.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dave you devil you!

It's a VERY classy looking watch in the SS! Clemens has done it again. I wish I could have got in and bought the bronze version, but no more $$ left after the Orca white dial splurges. 

I cannot wait to see the CH1 bronzos on the leather posted by those who ordered.

DAve - can you post some wrist shots?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny T said:


> DAve - can you post some wrist shots?


Yes, please post some wrist shots if you can and let us know your wrist size. I'm still on the fence about this due to the size...


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Dave you devil you!
> 
> It's a VERY classy looking watch in the SS! Clemens has done it again. I wish I could have got in and bought the bronze version, but no more $$ left after the Orca white dial splurges.
> 
> ...





gshock626 said:


> Yes, please post some wrist shots if you can and let us know your wrist size. I'm still on the fence about this due to the size...


Well here ya go 

Don't you worry, just as pretty on wrist, more so even! Amazingly wearable (and shockingly comfortable) considering it's substantial dimensions.

Tried to show several different angles, it's so easy to get exaggerated perspectives with wrist-shots, did my best to offer a real world look. ...oh, and for reference - my wrist is approx 7.25"


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Gorgeous. Very nice shots.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome shots! Thanks!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the wrist shots Dave. Looks really great and does have a very high end look to it. I will go out and say the bronze on leather will be the best of the bunch! I bet the bronzo will look stellar!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

OMG!!! That looks amazing......
The polished bezel...Drool..


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

oh, almost forgot - the lume ain't too shabby either


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone else get the "it's almost ready" email? Not too far away it seems


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, I receive the email today.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

The minimalist bezel looks great! Are there any real world/out in the wild pics of the standard bezel (like we have from Dave of the minimalist version)? 

The standard bezel would be my preference (as I prefer to have markings) but I want to get a better look at the standard bezel. I don't expect it to look better than the minimalist bezel (that thing looks fantastic) but I want to see if it comes close to looking as good.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I may find some time at the week with a wristshot, but they will be not as good as the ones from Dave!  Thank you, Dave! 

Here are some some new images of our soon coming SS chronograph HELBERG CH2:
Stainless Steel / 47mm diameter / 26mm lugs / sapphire inlay + very competitive pricing 


























HELBERG CH6
To finish the news here are also two renderings for the HELBERG CH6:
BRONZE (CuSn8) / 45mm / 1000M WR / more to be disclosed on Oceanictime


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

The pre-order is now an order. Bought and paid for.

077 Stainless
077 Bronze


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> No date would be nice...really like the super dome, big crown and last but not least the brand Helberg! Don't flame me but the name H2O was enough to turn me off on your first offerings.


No date, nuclear lume, big crown, lug holes and sterile dial 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Backsack (Aug 3, 2012)

All paid up - SS, closed caseback, bubble crystal, gold handset, dive bezel, SS bracelet, #11. Can't wait to see it on my wrist.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I may find some time at the week with a wristshot, but they will be not as good as the ones from Dave!  Thank you, Dave!
> 
> Here are some some new images of our soon coming SS chronograph HELBERG CH2:
> Stainless Steel / 47mm diameter / 26mm lugs / sapphire inlay + very competitive pricing
> ...


Beautiful and very high-end looking. |> |>


----------



## AMK000 (Aug 6, 2010)

Can't wait for the HELBERG CH6  !!!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

OceanicTime: Search results for helberg


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

OceanicTime: Search results for helberg


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Now we are into the second half of October (it was slated for 1st half of this month), anyone heard any news when the CH1 will get delivered? My impatience is getting the better of me


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Unfortunately one of my suppliers indicated me a delay of 2-3 weeks for his parts. So currently a delivery in the first half of November is realistic. Even though the watch industry is measuring the time, they sometimes don´t keep delivery schedules for their parts. As we are a small company there is very little I could do against. Hopefully there will be a time soon when we could produce all parts in our own company.

We have the most important and expensive part, the ETA 2824 movements, which are very rare and hard to purchase already in our office. So no delay will happen due to missing movements. There are very few offerings from micro brands with the ETA 2824 option anymore, because they can´t source them.

As a small excuse for the delay I will add to each pre-order a second hand made leather strap free of charge.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 14, 2008)

That sounds cool, a second, hand made leather strap for free. thanks Clemens.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Appreciate the reply, Clemens. Also appreciate the second leather strap. Looks like I will have to keep the impatience in check a little longer.



H2O Watch said:


> Unfortunately one of my suppliers indicated me a delay of 2-3 weeks for his parts. So currently a delivery in the first half of November is realistic. Even though the watch industry is measuring the time, they sometimes don´t keep delivery schedules for their parts. As we are a small company there is very little I could do against. Hopefully there will be a time soon when we could produce all parts in our own company.
> 
> We have the most important and expensive part, the ETA 2824 movements, which are very rare and hard to purchase already in our office. So no delay will happen due to missing movements. There are very few offerings from micro brands with the ETA 2824 option anymore, because they can´t source them.
> 
> As a small excuse for the delay I will add to each pre-order a second hand made leather strap free of charge.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Clemens! More time to savor what's coming .......


----------



## johnkaufman (May 9, 2011)

H2O/Helberg should put an entry on their website notifying customers of these delays instead of just putting a post on WUS.
Better yet, they should email all of their pre-order customers explaining the delay....especially after sending out emails
invoicing the balance due on the pre-orders.
What part are you waiting for...and the original delivery estimate was in August, so it seems unreliable to still not
have your parts lined up for completion.


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Beside this forum, Clemens also posts his message on Helberg fb page. So it is OK.

As for the delay, I am used to. If you do not like delay, you can purchase only when the final product comes out.


----------



## johnkaufman (May 9, 2011)

ok


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Clemens posted on Oct 18 at 8:43pm.

Did you see it?


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

John, how about "thank you Clemens for making a delay that is out of your direct control as palatable as possible by offering people additional parts even though you have absolutely no obligation to do so"...................................


johnkaufman said:


> H2O/Helberg should put an entry on their website notifying customers of these delays instead of just putting a post on WUS.
> Better yet, they should email all of their pre-order customers explaining the delay....especially after sending out emails
> invoicing the balance due on the pre-orders.
> What part are you waiting for...and the original delivery estimate was in August, so it seems unreliable to still not
> have your parts lined up for completion.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

pjw said:


> John, how about "thank you Clemens for making a delay that is out of your direct control as palatable as possible by offering people additional parts even though you have absolutely no obligation to do so"...................................


I think John's suggestion makes sense as everyone who preordered may not be keeping up with the forums and social networking sites (for whatever reason).


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it is a must to keep updated from forum, social networking site, blogger site ... by the customers themselves.

In doing so, it will lessen the work from Clemens and other similar boutique brands.

It is now my daily habit to view this forum, Oceanictime, Tempus Fugit, ablogtowatch, ahci, uncrate and some watchmaker's fb pages.

It is a very relaxing pastime.


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Also, bronze watch fb page is very good for bronze watch lovers.

Sorry for being off-topic.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

852andrew said:


> Also, bronze watch fb page is very good for bronze watch lovers.
> 
> Sorry for being off-topic.


That is a very good Bronze Watch FB page  Thanks


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes. Pics on Watch Anish fb page are super nice!

Hope one day watches from H2O, Helberg, Enzo, Kaventsmann, A.M, VDB ... can appear on its page.


----------



## genabob (May 27, 2013)

Good day, Clemens!!!

Today saw the announcement of new CH6 Helberg watch on Oceanic Time web site.
And I have a few questions about this.
As we can see on the website Helberg about them:

"Under the HELBERG brand we will develop and produce vintage dive, pilot and military watches with highest technical and aesthetical aspiration. All watches under the HELBERG brand name will be SWISS MADE accordingly to the SWISS laws and carry only original Swiss movements from ETA (ETA 2824 / ETA 2892A2) or the high-end movement Soprod A10. Our special materials, like bronze CuSn8 or Tungum, are produced and purchased in Germany to ensure the best material quality available in the worldwide markets."

But in CH6 we can see another
http://shop.h2o-watch.com/HELBERG%20CH6

"Movement:	Miyota 9015 / 28.800 bph / 42 hour reserve / 24 Jewels"

how can you explain that?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

852andrew said:


> I think it is a must to keep updated from forum, social networking site, blogger site ... by the customers themselves.


I disagree. I don't believe it should be the paid customers responsibility to find out about changes/delays in the process using indirect communications.

That said, this type of online update blasts likely works for 95% of the paying customers, but I would be concerned with the 5% it does not work for.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The reason is simple. Just overlooked that part in the website to be modified to reflect the usage of the Miyota movement. Most of all watches made under the HELBERG will carry ETA movements, same as the CH1 / CH2 / ... . Just the CH6 is the first exception out of this row. The Miyota 9015 has made a very impression on us and therefore there is no reason no to use this great movement.

We all should keep in mind that we will not see micro brands in future offering ETA movements! They will be very rare and their prices increased the last months RAPIDLY. If you could get them at all.

Luckily we could establish in last years very close connections to German and Swiss sources to get also in future sufficient supply of ETA 2824/7750 movements. So expect a lot of new watches carrying the ETA movement in 2014. 

BTW, all customers of the Ch1 will get asap the info about the free leather strap and slight delay by email.



genabob said:


> Good day, Clemens!!!
> 
> Today saw the announcement of new CH6 Helberg watch on Oceanic Time web site.
> And I have a few questions about this.
> ...


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

So many small company releases are delayed, the makers have little if any control over suppliers delivery of ordered parts required, it's an unfortunate aspect of this hobby. That said, how few offer a free handmade leather strap as penance for the delay? Well done to H2O/Clemens, I hope they continue to produce fantastic, fresh (or vintage at your discretion) designs. I personally have not ordered the CH1 or 2, but have a suspicion that'll be a decision I come to regret once they start becoming flaunted in the daily WC!


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 14, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> The reason is simple. Just overlooked that part in the website to be modified to reflect the usage of the Miyota movement. Most of all watches made under the HELBERG will carry ETA movements, same as the CH1 / CH2 / ... . Just the CH6 is the first exception out of this row. The Miyota 9015 has made a very impression on us and therefore there is no reason no to use this great movement.
> 
> We all should keep in mind that we will not see micro brands in future offering ETA movements! They will be very rare and their prices increased the last months RAPIDLY. If you could get them at all.
> 
> ...


Hi Clemens, any updates on the delay please.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Medusa you tease. lol


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

The long wait for the HELBERG CH1 is close to it´s end.

Please let me explain the current CH1 status:
- The cases, crystals and bezels will be assembled this week accordingly to your order. 
- The single part, which caused the last delay, will arrive in the next week. After receiving all part shipments and a lots of customs work the assembly of all pre-order watches will start in Switzerland from Mid of November onwards.
- After completing the watch assembly the HELBERG CH1 will be shipped by the end of November with Fedex Express. The delivery itself should take about 2-3 days into nearly every country.

We apologize the delay in the delivery of the HELBERG CH1. Even though we had no direct influence on the delay, it was our fault to give too tight deadlines to you.
*Therefore we decided to include a second leather strap for the HELBERG CH1 free of charge!*

Have a great week!

Clemens
H2O watch GmbH


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Can you send pics of the spherical?

I am curious about how much the distortion.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The target for the HELBERG CH1 was clear: As close as possible to the original RLX DSS!

The combination of the spherical crystal and the dial gave us some real headaches and caused the delay of the CH1, because it´s impossible to calculate in CAD program beforehand exactly the visible area of the dial. Several dial prototypes were made and even the last dial prototype (without SL on the marker) shown here is not 100% identical with the one which went finally into production. The final dial will give an even better view with more details of the longer second marker.

The original RLX has "ONLY" a plexiglass or acrylic front glass and not a strong and sratch resistant sapphire crystal like the CH1. The index of refrection is different for both and stronger for the sapphire crystal, which made it also more difficult to construct. At the end we had to go for a double domed spherical crystal this is for sure the most unique and expensive sapphire crystal.

Considering the two very different constructions and use of much stronger sapphire crystal the goal to provide a close brother of the RLX DSS is well achieved.  And it looks AWESOME!

Please note in the image that the CH1 was photographed even more from the side as the RLX DSS on the left side of the image. If the RLX DSS would have been photographed from the same angle as the CH1, than the distortion of the RLX DSS would have been way more.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Damn, the stainless on that strap is so nice it's making me re-think ordering the bronze. May have to cough up for another one


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Clemens, any idea which date this month, you estimate that the watches will start to be sent for delivery? I am trying to be patient but difficult when I am the type of person who constantly asked his dad in the car "are we there yet? How many more corners now, dad?"


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The first HELBERG CH1 are expected to be shipped at the very end of this month. As there will be several hundered watches built they will be shipped in blocks of maybe 20-30 pcs to make the production and shipment as smooth as possible. It´s impossible to foresee when a specific order could be shipped, so questions about exact shipping date of a specific watch could not be answered. 

We have received lots of new 22mm leather straps and also the black Cordura straps with the special H2O stitching. Everybody who paid with bank transfer will get one of these free of charge. As soon as I have some minutes of free time I will take some photos for you.

BTW, within the next 1-2 weeks we will introduce our chrono, the HELBERG CH2 for a special introduction price of $950. The chronos are in stock and will be available for immediate shipment. So no pre-order etc.!


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The first HELBERG CH1 are expected to be shipped at the very end of this month. As there will be several hundered watches built they will be shipped in blocks of maybe 20-30 pcs to make the production and shipment as smooth as possible. It´s impossible to foresee when a specific order could be shipped, so questions about exact shipping date of a specific watch could not be answered.
> 
> We have received lots of new 22mm leather straps and also the black Cordura straps with the special H2O stitching. Everybody who paid with bank transfer will get one of these free of charge. As soon as I have some minutes of free time I will take some photos for you.
> 
> BTW, *within the next 1-2 weeks we will introduce our chrono, the HELBERG CH2 for a special introduction price of $950.* The chronos are in stock and will be available for immediate shipment. So no pre-order etc.!


I am doomed ! my wife going to hates me a lot ...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

oring said:


> I am doomed ! my wife going to hates me a lot ...


Why?


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Why?


if i decided to get this, it will be my third Helberg in about two months time..and fifth watches ordered and pre-ordered as well..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

oring said:


> if i decided to get this, it will be my third Helberg in about two months time..and fifth watches ordered and pre-ordered as well..


Yeah I understand now, yikes!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

oring said:


> I am* doomed* ! my wife going to hates me a lot ...


I don't know about you - but I'm going to be* DOMED* here..., hopefully shortly!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

:: DIVE (into) WATCHES - the Rolex Deep-Sea-Special


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I would like to update you about the actual schedule for the HELBERG CH1 delivery.

Today we got the last remaining parts, the cases and bezels, for the HELBERG CH1. All parts are perfectly processed, looking absolutely awesome and are much improved in detail against the prototype watches you saw during the last, long months. I´m sure it was worth the wait for this outstanding product and hope you will like the HELBERG CH1 same as I do.

Picture of the day: 150x HELBERG CH1 SS sorted by serial number









This is our schedule for the HELBERG CH1 delivery:
The watches will be assembled from next week onwards in Switzerland by 5 professional watch maker. The ETA 2824 movement will be individually regulated and the watch cases pressure tested after assembly. I´m planning to ship the first watches starting from 06.12.2013. Since we have several hundered orders for the HELBERG CH1 not every single watch could be shipped out first day, but all watches should have been left our company until 16.12.2013. We will use Fedex Express with a 1-3 day delivery to nearly all places in the world. We will ship every single watch separately even you have purchased two or more HELBERG CH1 to reduce the risk of loss and custom fees. Only fully paid (deposit + balance payment) HELBERG CH1 will be shipped. Our target is to ship the watches accordingly to their order income: First come - first shipped.

I have one request to you: This will be a very busy time for us! Please don´t send us requests for shipping dates, special invoice arrangements etc. Every unnecessary email we have to answer will delay the shipping process. Thank you!

We will add 04.12.2013 several nice leaher straps for the HELBERG CH1 to our online shop. To save transportation costs the HELBERG CH1 straps could be shipped together with your watch ONLY if you mention your HELBERG CH1 ORDER-ID or HELBERG CH1 INVOICE NUMBER in the notice field during checkout.

What´s next with HELBERG?
In the next week we will introduce our new and first chronograph with ETA 7750 movement: The HELBERG CH2

Main features:
- 47mm diameter
- SWISS ETA 7750 movement
- Stainless Steel 316L
- Black sapphire inlay
- Two dials:
- High glossy black dial with chromed handset
- FULLY LUMED white dial with black handset
- Integrated black leather strap

Pricing: (only valid during introduction period until 31.12.2013)
$950 / 700 Euro for outside EU customer
700 Euro + 19% VAT= 833 Euro for inside EU customer

Currently we have 15x HELBERG CH2 with black dial and 15x HELBERG CH2 with full lumed dial in stock and several HELBERG CH2 will be assembled during December.

I would like to take this opportunity to say THANK YOU to all HELBERG CH1 pre-order participants. Enjoy your new watch and also the free leather strap, which will be included into your package as a small excuse for the delay.

Have a great day!

Clemens
H2O watch GmbH


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Picture of the day: 150x HELBERG CH1 SS sorted by serial number


HOLY CRAP....look at all them sexy watches!!

I cant wait to see all those pics once you folks get your CH1's........wow!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

oring said:


> if i decided to get this, it will be my third Helberg in about two months time..and fifth watches ordered and pre-ordered as well..


Bro, I KNOW how you feel....LOL.....Helberg CH2 is gonna be my 11th H20 watch.....if she ever knew.....I'll have one of those superdomes embedded in my temple LOL

Dont forget that Kalmar V2 is coming too.....OH THE HUMANITY !!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Danny, here is an idea especially for you:

H2O KALMAR V2 / ETA 2824 / design is close to final / Rendering shows bead-blastered surface, but the final model will be brushed


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

There it is (whooohooo)...:


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Clemens. The best kind of early Chrissy present.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Next Week CH2 anxious to see this one!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

And here are the HELBERG CH1 Bronze in a row.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

super psyched for SS #13!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking forward to 077 x 2 !!

Even with the minor delays, these watches still beat the pre-order from another company I made before them.


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> And here are the HELBERG CH1 Bronze in a row.


I'd be a little anxious if I was #38/141. 
Luckily I can see mine. 
Not that it really matters but I thought that the CH1 was limited to a production run of 150 in each metal?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All watches from H2O under the H2O or HELBERG brand are limited to 500 per design. For the CH1 we were planning a first production run of 150 SS/150 Bronze, but the bronze material we have sent over from Germany to our case manufacturer was enough for 200 bronze CH1. 
From business point of view it´s impossible to limit to 150 with a FULLY custimizable watch, because you can´t foresee the demand for each part (like crystal, case back, bezel, dial color etc. ) and have to order lot´s of parts for stock, where they get possibly depreciated within short time.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Clemens, do you have any pics of the bronze one to keep us salivating? All I have seen of the bronze are the pics from Oceanictime that was a side view from a while back. Would love to see what a final product looks like, especially with a domed crystal . Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

852andrew said:


> Yes. Pics on Watch Anish fb page are super nice!
> 
> Hope one day watches from H2O, Helberg, Enzo, Kaventsmann, A.M, VDB ... can appear on its page.


Yes, Watch Anish FB features the best of the best. I like how the backgrounds in the photos are as impressive as the watches themselves.

World class on the wrist shots


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Clemens, Your annoying and impatient customer here again, just checking to see if you any of the CH1's were shipped on the 6th, as hoped? My fingers are crossed that mine (#68 Bronze) will be in one of the earlier rather than later batches, though probably not as I ordered in July and there were probably quite a few before me. 

Looking forward to seeing what the actual watch looks like - also looking forward to seeing the CH2, to go with the CH6 I ordered too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Am I the only CH1 buyer who is remotely interested if the watch is being shipped as promised (6th to 16th Dec)? I check back to this thread a lot to see if there is an update from Clemens and it seems that I am the only one that is impatient. I admire everyone else's restraint.

I can get the "stop asking as the more time Clemens spends on here answering questions the less time he has building and sending the watches" argument, but this post has taken me a grand total of less than a minute to write, I am sure ANYONE, no matter how busy can spare one minute or so to keep your patient customers up to date by writing a quick note to say they are (not) being shipped. 

I know I am being annoying, but I cant help myself - I just want my CH1!!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

jsj11 said:


> Am I the only CH1 buyer who is remotely interested if the watch is being shipped as promised (6th to 16th Dec)? I check back to this thread a lot to see if there is an update from Clemens and it seems that I am the only one that is impatient. I admire everyone else's restraint.
> 
> I can get the "stop asking as the more time Clemens spends on here answering questions the less time he has building and sending the watches" argument, but this post has taken me a grand total of less than a minute to write, I am sure ANYONE, no matter how busy can spare one minute or so to keep your patient customers up to date by writing a quick note to say they are (not) being shipped.
> 
> I know I am being annoying, but I cant help myself - I just want my CH1!!


You are not the only one interested in when the CH1's will ship. I see updates on the now available CH2, but nothing on the CH1. Since it is well past the 6th and there are no updates on the Helberg FB page or anywhere else, I think it's time for one here.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s not just you - at least also I can´t wait to ship them out to you. 

On Friday I will receive the first partial shipment from Switzerland with the assembled CH1 and the next week the remaining ones. There is a lot of paper work required for each watch to be shipped correctly with Fedex, so I would expect the first CH1 to be picked up on Monday by Fedex.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

HELBERG CH1: On Monday / Thuesday we will start with the shipment of the all CH1 with double domed crystal and golden handset.  We will continuously receive and send the assembled watches as soon as possible. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

What about the spherical?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

"We will continuously receive and send the assembled watches as soon as possible...." I would think this applies to all the CH1 timepieces.

If possible, Give Clemens a week or two to get some of these pieces shipped and I am sure he will have a better window for when a particular watch will be shipped. It has to be hectic right at this point and I dont think he is going to be able to accurately predict when each and every watch is going to ship.

I guess if it is a watch "emergency" as in giving it as a gift for xmas then you may want to shoot him an email to get in line for a personalized answer. He has stated the FEDEX method he uses delivers the watches in 3 days worldwide.... so that is a good thing. He was getting 100-200 emails a day at one point. Not sure if that is still the case.



852andrew said:


> What about the spherical?


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> "We will continuously receive and send the assembled watches as soon as possible...." I would think this applies to all the CH1 timepieces.
> 
> If possible, Give Clemens a week or two to get some of these pieces shipped and I am sure he will have a better window for when a particular watch will be shipped. It has to be hectic right at this point and I dont think he is going to be able to accurately predict when each and every watch is going to ship.
> 
> I guess if it is a watch "emergency" as in giving it as a gift for xmas then you may want to shoot him an email to get in line for a personalized answer. He has stated the FEDEX method he uses delivers the watches in 3 days worldwide.... so that is a good thing. He was getting 100-200 emails a day at one point. Not sure if that is still the case.


I don't email him. I can wait even it will be available in 2014 but don't just keep pushing the date further and give people false hopes.

Actually Clemens is not worst in terms of meeting deadline, but Enzo is by the far the worst. He says 4 months build-time and I pay him 6 months ago, no pics so far but only a few email exchanges and he has gone into hibernation mode. So far A.M. is the best in meeting deadline, Kaventsmann is the next.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly, some of you guys need to grow a pair. You're not 3 years old waiting for Santa. Or are you?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

pjw said:


> Honestly, some of you guys need to grow a pair. You're not 3 years old waiting for Santa. Or are you?


Listen to mr big guy patience over there. Well done for being patient not everyone is as cool as you, so just humour our juvenile impatience for a little while longer.


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

I am not impatient.

I am confused by Clemens mentioning First In First Out.

Looks like it is easy one first, difficult one later.

I am happy if Clemens is bold enough to set a longer deadline rather than extend and extend the deadline. He is not a newbie in the watch business.

BTW, CH1 is just another nice watch to have. Whether it is for X'mas or Chinese New Year is not important at all.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@852andrew: You´re right with First In - First Out! The first assembly list I made was accordingly to that law, but my watch maker in Switzerland found this too difficult and overall prolonging the assembly as they have to switch between different handsets and dials for each single watch. The work was not fluently enough. That´s why we changed to same dial/handset combinations (there are just 4 combinations!), which allows to make 50-100 watch assemblies in a row without changing the dial/handset configuration. Overall this will speed up the assembly and my target is to deliver the watches asap. 

The first partly shipment was send to us yesterday and will arrive on Monday. Our watchmaker will also work this Saturday and Sunday (quite unusual in Switzerland!) and I spoke with them today. The next partly shipment will be send to us on Monday and also continuously over the week. So I´m quite confident that all watches are shipped before XMAS. The SWISS company making the assembly for us is not only working for H2O, but also for several well known, much bigger SWISS brands.

We are now talking about the last very few days until all the watch are shipped. There is no way to speed up any further and be ensured I´m working 12-16 hours a day incl. the weekend to get them to you. 

Let me say THANK YOU for participating this first pre-order of the HELBERG brand! I wish everybody a MERRY XMAS and all the best for the new year!


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

852andrew said:


> I don't email him. I can wait even it will be available in 2014 but don't just keep pushing the date further and give people false hopes.
> 
> Actually Clemens is not worst in terms of meeting deadline, but Enzo is by the far the worst. He says 4 months build-time and I pay him 6 months ago, no pics so far but only a few email exchanges and he has gone into hibernation mode. So far A.M. is the best in meeting deadline, Kaventsmann is the next.


Just a note which is off topic. I also was quoted 3 months for Enzo to build me a watch, paid in full, and received it almost 2 years from order. Limited communication we had was in Enzotalk. Let's just say it doesn't get to the point. Ever. But he is a super nice guy and the watch i got was pretty nice. Good luck!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> @852andrew: You´re right with First In - First Out! The first assembly list I made was accordingly to that law, but my watch maker in Switzerland found this too difficult and overall prolonging the assembly as they have to switch between different handsets and dials for each single watch. The work was not fluently enough. That´s why we changed to same dial/handset combinations (there are just 4 combinations!), which allows to make 50-100 watch assemblies in a row without changing the dial/handset configuration. Overall this will speed up the assembly and my target is to deliver the watches asap.
> 
> The first partly shipment was send to us yesterday and will arrive on Monday. Our watchmaker will also work this Saturday and Sunday (quite unusual in Switzerland!) and I spoke with them today. The next partly shipment will be send to us on Monday and also continuously over the week. So I´m quite confident that all watches are shipped before XMAS. The SWISS company making the assembly for us is not only working for H2O, but also for several well known, much bigger SWISS brands.
> 
> ...


Your welcome Sir, Thank you for the update and bringing this watch to reality. Also, please thank the ladies and gentlemen in Switzerland for working on a weekend.


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

I am kind of tough.

Once you are in A.M. territory, everything sounds easy. Outside, it is different.

Yes, after receiving my Enzo I think I will also go into hibernation mode. Also I will private message you, jxlxr.


----------



## badern (Sep 21, 2007)

So it is the 18th of December already. I have yet to receive any tracking number or email confirmation. Has anybody got theirs?
Dont want to email and trouble Clemens too much so thought here would be a better way to ask this question. 
Thanks


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a tracking number, and the watch is in the air according to fedex.

Apparently, I'll get it tomorrow, but I'm not convinced. Friday at best is my guess.

Still, I am giddy as a schoolgirl here 

Bronze, plain bezel in case you were wondering. Can't remember which handset I ordered though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

wedafuqawi said:


> I have a tracking number, and the watch is in the air according to fedex.
> 
> Apparently, I'll get it tomorrow, but I'm not convinced. Friday at best is my guess.
> 
> ...


Excellent news. Please post some pics when you get it. We are all waiting with baited breath


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

That I will. I got over being impatient about it in October, roughly.

And if you believe that, you'll believe anything!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4m-ing (Dec 18, 2013)

Good news!

I just received a mail notifying me of the shipment. For me it's from north of Germany to south ... should arrive tomorrow!
Only few hours between me and the Helberg Deep Sea Special!

Watch specification: Bronze case, minimalistic bezel, golden handset, double domed crystal


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Look forward to the floodgates of images of this watch! Someone should create an "Official Helberg Ch1 picture thread"

Post lots of pics folks!


----------



## badern (Sep 21, 2007)

wedafuqawi said:


> I have a tracking number, and the watch is in the air according to fedex.
> 
> Apparently, I'll get it tomorrow, but I'm not convinced. Friday at best is my guess.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update |>!

Glad to hear that they have sent out tracking information and CH1s are on their way.

Will be waiting eagerly for my email b-)


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Folks, Anyone knows how do to change the strap on the helberg watch? i cannot seem to find any access.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

roylex said:


> Hey Folks, Anyone knows how do to change the strap on the helberg watch? i cannot seem to find any access.


Isn't it a spring bar setup? If it is you need to carefully use a small flat screwdriver or spring bar tool and get it between the lug and strap onto the shoulder of the spring bar and pop it out.


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

Update: it arrived, but to the wrong address :-(

Redelivery tomorrow confirmed by FedEx...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

wedafuqawi said:


> Update: it arrived, but to the wrong address :-(
> 
> Redelivery tomorrow confirmed by FedEx...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way!!! the suspense is killing me! Need pics!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

wedafuqawi said:


> Update: it arrived, but to the wrong address :-(
> 
> Redelivery tomorrow confirmed by FedEx...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm afraid this is going to be the fate of mine.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pictures pictures when these long awaited beasts arrive paaaleeease lol 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

DJ OJ's Uhrenblog: Was lange währt, wird endlich gut... Der Bronze-Klopper ist da... HELBERG CH-1

I find this link when I visit bronze watches fb.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a short update: About 100 HELBERG CH1 were shipped so far and many more to come. Nearly all double domed watches are shipped and the first spherical HELBERG CH1 are going now on their way to you. I contunue to work fully at the weekend and I´m quite confident to send out all watches before XMAS. The paper work with Fedex is killing too much time! It´s impossible to answer questions like "When is my #xxx ready to ship". As soon as a watch was shipped there will be a notification email sent from Fedex with the tracking number.

Let´s use this thread only for showing new HELBERG CH1: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helberg-ch1-post-your%B4s-957022.html


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

roylex said:


> Hey Folks, Anyone knows how do to change the strap on the helberg watch? i cannot seem to find any access.


The strap sits tight in the case and if you have difficulties to get the spring bar back with the screw driver I recommend to get for example from Ebay a spring bar tool as Danny suggested with a V-cut. Attaching the strap take me with this tool just seconds.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just had my tracking number to WALES UK, for my CH1 #48 stainless steel spherical closed back, delivery expected 24/12/13. what a nice Christmas present to myself. thanks Clemens. and a merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, after checking out the first posts in the official Helberg CH1 picture thread, I cannot be more pleased with how good they look and that I ordered both a stainless and a bronze to avoid having to make an agonizing choice.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helberg-ch1-post-your%B4s-957022.html


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Medusa said:


> Wow, after checking out the first posts in the official Helberg CH1 picture thread, I cannot be more pleased with how good they look and that I ordered both a stainless and a bronze to avoid having to make an agonizing choice.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helberg-ch1-post-your%B4s-957022.html


Maybe I am missing something but there are no pics yet in that thread. Well certainly not on tapatalk anyway. Were you being sarcastic?


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

jsj11 said:


> Maybe I am missing something but there are no pics yet in that thread. Well certainly not on tapatalk anyway. Were you being sarcastic?


Well, you had better check again. On the first page, there is some heat there.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

MrMayface said:


> Well, you had better check again. On the first page, there is some heat there.


Aha now I see them, my tapatalk didn't update it seems. Sorry about that


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats Clemens on delivering such a convincing interpretation of an all time classic. I think you've redefined the possibilities for the homage category. Hope you're not working over the break - would have thought a rest was well and truly due by now


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you, PJW!  
Working over the weekend and probably also over Xmas. The German customs released a few hours too late the last package with the HELBERG CH1 Bronze with spherical crystal from Switzerland and in result the package couldn´t be delivered on Friday by Fedex. We will see from Monday onwards the HELBERG CH1 SS with the spherical crystal showing up in the forums and I´m sure it will blow many away. The blue AR coating looks AMAZING on this crystal! Also the dial is perfectly adjusted to the spherical crystal, it´s development caused the main delay in the delivery of the CH1.

We will also introduce shortly our main model for 2014 under the H2O brand, the H2O KALMAR 2, so no time for resting at the moment. Additionally I´m working on a new shop system with online watch configurator. This watch configurator will show visually the chosen configuration and might be something nice to play with. Probably we will close in January for 1-2 weeks after everything gets calmer again. 

I wish everybody a MERRY XMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Sumsarium (Mar 1, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you, PJW!
> Working over the weekend and probably also over Xmas. The German customs released a few hours too late the last package with the HELBERG CH1 Bronze with spherical crystal from Switzerland and in result the package couldn´t be delivered on Friday by Fedex. We will see from Monday onwards the HELBERG CH1 SS with the spherical crystal showing up in the forums and I´m sure it will blow many away. The blue AR coating looks AMAZING on this crystal! Also the dial is perfectly adjusted to the spherical crystal, it´s development caused the main delay in the delivery of the CH1.
> 
> We will also introduce shortly our main model for 2014 under the H2O brand, the H2O KALMAR 2, so no time for resting at the moment. Additionally I´m working on a new shop system with online watch configurator. This watch configurator will show visually the chosen configuration and might be something nice to play with. Probably we will close in January for 1-2 weeks after everything gets calmer again.
> ...


When have you shipped all the CH1 SS with spherical crystal???

Honestly; I´m extremely tired of waiting :-x


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This is not easily to estimate, because it depends on your specific configuration: All HELBERG CH1 SS with spherical crystal and chromed dial/handset were shipped this Friday and will be shipped next Monday and CH1 SS/Bronze with spherical crystal and golden dial/handset will be shipped between XMAS and NY.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> This is not easily to estimate, because it depends on your specific configuration: All HELBERG CH1 SS with spherical crystal and chromed dial/handset were shipped this Friday and will be shipped next Monday and CH1 SS/Bronze with spherical crystal and golden dial/handset will be shipped between XMAS and NY.


Take your time  I'll only to be able to pick mine up when I go back to work next year. At least that's some motivation.......


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

pjw said:


> Take your time  I'll only to be able to pick mine up when I go back to work next year. At least that's some motivation.......


Speak for yourself pjw.  
I know I'm one Melburnian who would be more than happy to receive my CH1 as soon as possible!


----------



## sodahl (Jun 3, 2011)

I didn't get any message about shipping and I ordered the SS with silver hands and spherical glas....?
Tired of waiting, too :-(

Sven

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Received my ch1 stainless spherical today, sorry but can't seem to upload pics. its a good looking watch and quite comfortable, it doesn't have a date wheel though. I don't know if its a one off, but i'm very happy with it. thanks Clemens.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Was it ever announced who won theirs...??


----------



## sodahl (Jun 3, 2011)

;-))
Watch was send yesterday so I should have it by friday...second xmas ;-)

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

Received mine a few days ago. Really nicely made watch, but I was surprised there's no tool to remove the lug adapter? I remember it was mentioned that it could be removed, but it looks like it's fixed and if removed there'd be a large gap between the strap and case? 

Otherwise real nice watch, and thanks Clemens for the hard work to get them out before the end of the year.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

I received mine a few days ago and am thoroughly impressed! Got the bronze version with domed crystal and closed case back..
Many thanks Clemens!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I recieved mine 5 days ago and have been doing somersault's for 5 days.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Yo JayVeeez, you actually wore the CH1 SS to work ? May I ask what's your wrist size ?


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Yo JayVeeez, you actually wore the CH1 SS to work ? May I ask what's your wrist size ?


8" inches. It has a really new feel to it. The bracelet is clutch & carries the case very well! It feels like a precision piece.

I shutter to think I will ever find the day I will ever be disciplined for wearing such an awesome watch!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Still haven't had my email yet as to shipping for my Bronze #68 domed crystal  Hope that it comes with a date as will be very disappointed if others have it and mine doesn't


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

JayVeeez said:


> 8" inches. It has a really new feel to it. The bracelet is clutch & carries the case very well! It feels like a precision piece.
> 
> I shutter to think I will ever find the day I will ever be disciplined for wearing such an awesome watch!


Errrmm... 8" is really a beefy wrist ! Well, I see that your wrist looks really good with CH1 on bracelet.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

jsj11 said:


> Still haven't had my email yet as to shipping for my Bronze #68 domed crystal  Hope that it comes with a date as will be very disappointed if others have it and mine doesn't


Mine is one no. difference from yours ! "Hi" from Singapore. If your setup isn't like mine w super high dome, your CH1 should have date.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

It is the super high crystal so does that mean it doesn't have a date ? Don't remember seeing there was a difference when I ordered it as would prefer a date over a spherical crystal.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mine has the spherical crystal with no date, maybe its because of the distortion or magnification on the crystal. I received mine on the 23rd Dec and wore it everyday since, its quite comfortable on my 7" wrist. maybe it will become a collectable watch in the future. thanks again Clemens for a very unique watch.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Both, the dial for the double domed crystal and the dial for the spherical crystal are absolutely different as you could see in the image below. Same as the original RLX DSS, which had no date window, the CH1 crystal has so high distortions that a date window would be impossible to see or it would touch the dial marker in very unattractive way. To see the date would had required to use a newly developed movement or maybe a tiny quartz movement. With our SWISS ETA 2824 it was impossible to include into the dial for the spherical crystal and we are closer to the original!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks amazing Clemens. It's great when logical solutions have functional as well as aesthetic benefits. Good job man!!!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Checkout my mini montage video of my stunning Bronze CH 1 on youtube.
MY HELBERG CH 1

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesome video. Thanks. That will hold me over until Monday when mine arrives. Your vid makes me regret not getting the bracelet. They look great together. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Both, the dial for the double domed crystal and the dial for the spherical crystal are absolutely different as you could see in the image below. Same as the original RLX DSS, which had no date window, the CH1 crystal has so high distortions that a date window would be impossible to see or it would touch the dial marker in very unattractive way. To see the date would had required to use a newly developed movement or maybe a tiny quartz movement. With our SWISS ETA 2824 it was impossible to include into the dial for the spherical crystal and we are closer to the original!
> 
> View attachment 1325115


I was not aware of this either... they look like 2 completely different watches!


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Can Jurgen 4.4mm Monster Mesh fit CH1?


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Mine was shipped Friday & arrived this morning. I can't believe it's been sitting here over an hour & I haven't opened it yet. That's about to change though.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> Mine was shipped Friday & arrived this morning. I can't believe it's been sitting here over an hour & I haven't opened it yet. That's about to change though.


Unacceptable. We will be forced to revoke your H20/Helberg superfan status if you let it happen again.



Your camera better be locked and loaded.

Look fwd to your photoshoot!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

? Well my son, my dad & I were watching the Great & Powerful Oz movie when the FedEx man came back around. That's right, back around. My parents doorbell is broken & everyone was asleep when he came. I woke up and checked the tracking and my heart sank when I saw that I missed him. I called them and they were kind enough to come back by. Otherwise I would have had to wait until 7:00 tonight to go pick it up.

BTW, I'm opening it up right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I have to admit something. When pics started coming in I got a little worried. I wasn't sure how the spherical crystal would look on my wrist. Then I noticed how small some of those wrists were. Then I really got worried when I heard there were 2 different dials and the trouble it would be if I wanted to change crystals. After a quick look over and a few minutes on my wrist, I realize that I had nothing to worry about. The spherical crystal is amazing. Here's a quick pic of that bad boy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

MrMayface said:


> I have to admit something. When pics started coming in I got a little worried. I wasn't sure how the spherical crystal would look on my wrist. Then I noticed how small some of those wrists were. Then I really got worried when I heard there were 2 different dials and the trouble it would be if I wanted to change crystals. After a quick look over and a few minutes on my wrist, I realize that I had nothing to worry about. The spherical crystal is amazing. Here's a quick pic of that bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! Keep em coming mate. I just got my tracking no but can't pick up for two weeks when my office re-opens...............


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> ..and CH1 SS/Bronze with spherical crystal and golden dial/handset will be shipped between XMAS and NY.


Hello Clemens, so... are they ALL on the way?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All watches are assembled and packed and most of them are shipped. As Fedex didn´t pickup packages today (31.12.2013) and I didn´t want to take the risk to give packages to DHL for German customers about 15 remaining watches are to be shipped on Thursday, 2nd. PPPPUUUUUUHHHHHH! It´s done. 

And probably a good time to think about new projects.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

jsj11 said:


> It is the super high crystal so does that mean it doesn't have a date ? Don't remember seeing there was a difference when I ordered it as would prefer a date over a spherical crystal.


You will not be a happy camper then....Maybe you can trade for a double dome....myself, it was a great surprise as the date was not a benefit for me


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> You will not be a happy camper then....Maybe you can trade for a double dome....myself, it was a great surprise as the date was not a benefit for me


Oh well, will just have to see when I get home from hols as it has already arrived. Must admit now there are a few pics of the domed crystal, maybe I can forgive the lack of a date as it looks pretty bad ass


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I am a died-in-the-wool date fan and was disappointed when I heard it was going to be missing. After wearing it for 2-3 days, I have to say I PREFER it sans date! This is a first for me. It also remains truer to the original.

This watch is so fantastic that I have had a grin from ear-to-ear since I put it on a few days ago. It has garnered more comments than any other watch I own and all positive.

May, possibly be my new favorite!






Click this bar to view the original image of 912x684px.


Loving the distortion. The lume is amazing, in the dark it is a crazy 3D effect when you rotate the wrist, but then again, it's almost an inch from the top of the bezel to the dial below!


----------



## paksiew (Jan 2, 2014)

Fedex just came in ... wow ...



Asked my young 15yo brother be my model ...


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I am a died-in-the-wool date fan and was disappointed when I heard it was going to be missing. After wearing it for 2-3 days, I have to say I PREFER it sans date! This is a first for me. It also remains truer to the original.
> 
> This watch is so fantastic that I have had a grin from ear-to-ear since I put it on a few days ago. It has garnered more comments than any other watch I own and all positive.
> 
> ...


Mate, I love the distortion on the second shot. You must have gorilla arms cause that looks normal on you


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Apparently mine just got delivered. Shame I'm on the other side of the country :?


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Absolutely stunning watch! IMHO I think any impracticalities are easily outweighed by it's distinctive/unique beauty.

The only aspect I would, (will) change is the straps. While incredibly well made, from an aesthetic point of view I much preferred the prototype straps, (less stitching/contrast). Though it would be difficult to argue that the CH1's styling/presence is in any way subtle, I do think it lends itself to a more subdued strap.

In all honesty the bigest problem with the CH1 is that I'll now need to purchase a second, (ss) version.


----------



## limcf888 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday. Been wearing it around and a few people have commented positively.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

arcaro72 said:


> Absolutely stunning watch! IMHO I think any impracticalities are easily outweighed by it's distinctive/unique beauty.
> 
> The only aspect I would, (will) change is the straps. While incredibly well made, from an aesthetic point of view I much preferred the prototype straps, (less stitching/contrast). Though it would be difficult to argue that the CH1's styling/presence is in any way subtle, I do think it lends itself to a more subdued strap.
> 
> In all honesty the bigest problem with the CH1 is that I'll now need to purchase a second, (ss) version.


Seriously GOOD problem... nice shot!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Clemens,

Any 2014 CALENDAR in the pipeline?

Cheers

Ian.


----------



## RUSSIA (Aug 12, 2014)

I want to buy HELBERG CH1 TUNGUM HELBERG CH1 TUNGUM - Helberg Uhren 
Please, which means - "Total production limited to 30x / only 13 pcs available from first production". Results will be made 30 copies? Currently there are only 13 copies made ? 
Why this model no one buys? 
Thank you.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Would love to see one of these in person. Clemens is stating they are similar to 22K gold in some respect as far as finish and appearance (other than the fact that they are not golden colored).

If these pieces were the same price as the regular CH1 peces I am sure they would sell like crazy. Clemens states it is a great alloy for marine application and is anti magnetic and anti sparking as well as salt water resistant. Sounds like great material for a diver watch.



RUSSIA said:


> I want to buy HELBERG CH1 TUNGUM HELBERG CH1 TUNGUM - Helberg Uhren
> Please, which means - "Total production limited to 30x / only 13 pcs available from first production". Results will be made 30 copies? Currently there are only 13 copies made ?
> Why this model no one buys?
> Thank you.


----------



## RUSSIA (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes. It's all written on his website. 
But it is strange that these watches are not buying. Limited edition. Rare alloy. 
Unfortunately, Clemens can not answer. On vacation. So I asked here.



Dragoon said:


> Would love to see one of these in person. Clemens is stating they are similar to 22K gold in some respect as far as finish and appearance (other than the fact that they are not golden colored).
> 
> If these pieces were the same price as the regular CH1 peces I am sure they would sell like crazy. Clemens states it is a great alloy for marine application and is anti magnetic and anti sparking as well as salt water resistant. Sounds like great material for a diver watch.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

A few shots of mine...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## rdubya73 (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone here bought the tungum? I'm having trouble discerning from provided pics how "yellow" or "gold" this alloy is under better lighting. 

Clemens emailed me and said same color as gold handset, but based on pics it looks whiter to me (which I'd prefer). 

Otherwise I'll opt for the ss version.

Help you new owners!


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Has anyone reported fogging issues with their CH1?

- The Wrist Fund


----------



## rdubya73 (Jan 12, 2015)

rdubya73 said:


> Anyone here bought the tungum? I'm having trouble discerning from provided pics how "yellow" or "gold" this alloy is under better lighting.
> 
> Clemens emailed me and said same color as gold handset, but based on pics it looks whiter to me (which I'd prefer).
> 
> ...


Anyone here bought the tungum? got pics?


----------



## Danny33 (Jan 6, 2017)

wonderfull watches Ch1.. i love it


----------



## Danny33 (Jan 6, 2017)

gourgeous


----------

